# DUBAI | EXPO 2021



## Turkiiish

*Candidate Cities *

- *IZMIR* - TURKEY - http://www.expoizmir.org.tr/ - 
- *AYUTTHAYA* - THAILAND - http://www.thailandexpo2020.com/en/home.html - 
- *SAO PAULO* - BRAZIL - http://www.saopauloexpo2020.com.br/en/ - 
- *DUBAI* - UAE - http://expo2020dubai.ae/ - 
- *EKATERINBURG* - RUSSIA - http://expo2020.ru -


----------



## GenplaN

EKATERINBURG!


----------



## Manitopiaaa

I don't think it should be Brazil or Russia since they're both hosting major sporting events soon anyway (World Cup for both, Summer Olympics for Rio as well). Dubai would also be like Doha but I do think the World Expo in Dubai is a much better fit than a World Cup in Doha where you need multiple stadiums. Overall, though, I prefer Ayutthaya or Izmir


----------



## Neungz

napoleon said:


> Thailand’s Bid to Host World Expo 2020 Placed on the National Agenda
> 
> (10/02/2012)
> 
> Thailand’s ambition to host the World Expo 2020 has been included in the national agenda.
> 
> The decision was made by the Cabinet, during its meeting on 7 February 2012, when the Ministry of Foreign Affairs was assigned to serve as the core agency in the campaign for hosting the World Expo 2020.
> 
> A national committee, chaired by the Foreign Minister, will be formed to work out strategic and action plans for the campaign. The Government will call a meeting of related agencies to discuss ways to translate the plans into action. Among the related agencies are the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, the Ministry of Commerce, the Prime Minister’s Office, the Ministry of Finance, the Ministry of Interior, the Ministry of Transport, and the Office of the National Economic and Social Development Board.
> 
> The World Exposition, also known as the World Expo, is one of the world’s oldest and largest international events; it takes place every five years and each time it runs for six months. Since the first exposition, which took place in London in 1851, member countries have taken turns being the host when it joined the 1862 universal exhibition. Thailand became one of the first three Asian nations to participate in the exposition, along with China and Japan.
> 
> The Thai government on May 16, 2011 submitted a letter of intent to the Bureau of International Expositions in a bid to host the World Expo 2020 in Ayutthaya province, Thailand’s former capital. Ayutthaya has been cited as a city where industry and agriculture coexist and where tradition and innovation are seen going hand in hand.
> 
> Thailand is the only country in Asia that has been successfully nominated as an official candidate to host the World Expo 2020. It was among the five countries submitting a proposal to host this event. The four other countries include Turkey, Russia, Brazil, and the United Arab Emirates. The voting on the bid will be held in late 2013. The winner will have to gain the majority vote from 157 members of the Bureau of International Expositions.
> 
> The Ministry of Foreign Affairs informed the Cabinet that the campaign for the bid would last two years, from 2012 to 2013. During the period, Thailand needs to submit progress reports on its preparations for hosting this event.
> 
> The Thailand Convention and Exhibition Bureau attended the General Assembly of the Bureau of International Exposition in November last year for the presentation of Thailand's bid to host World Expo 2020. It also proposed themes for side-events under the overall concept of "Redefine Globalization: Balanced Life, Sustainable Living", and highlighted progress in the awareness-building campaign for the bid. This was Thailand's second opportunity to join the General Assembly to present progress in the country’s bid to host World Expo 2020.
> 
> The Ministry of Foreign Affairs added that the campaign was an urgent task and needed a clear policy from the Government.
> 
> http://thailand.prd.go.th/view_inside.php?id=6140


...


----------



## Neungz

Presentation Films


Setgabell said:


> *Brazil*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Turkey*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Russia*


----------



## Neungz

*Phra Nakhon Si Ayutthaya Province - Thailand*

Phra Nakhon Si *Ayutthaya* Province









*wikipedia*


----------



## napoleon

Thailand, AYUTTHAYA City :banana:

http://thailandexpo2020.com/


----------



## nania

Ayutthaya, Thailand


----------



## blacktrojan3921

I'm hoping Dubai wins


----------



## Brazuca Surfer

São Paulo and it's magnificent, land of a multicultural society, deserves the Expo 2020!


----------



## el palmesano

I hope Sao Paulo wins


----------



## TEBC

SP should win, so Brazil can say it hosted the 3 biggest events in the world in less than 10 years.


----------



## alama

São Paulo.


----------



## Turkiiish

IZMIR - TURKEY ! :nocrook:


----------



## BaKuCiTy

IZMIR 2020


----------



## Turkiiish

Candidate Cities 

- IZMIR - TURKEY - http://www.expoizmir.org.tr/ - 
- AYUTTHAYA - THAILAND - http://www.thailandexpo2020.com/en/home.html - 
- SAO PAULO - BRESILIA - http://www.saopauloexpo2020.com.br/en/ - 
- DUBAI - http://expo2020dubai.ae/ - 
- EKATERINBURG - RUSSIA - http://expo2020.ru -


----------



## Turkiiish

BaKuCiTy said:


> IZMIR 2020


Insallah Gardas !


----------



## Neungz

Yekaterinburg - Russia




























Wikipedia


----------



## TheMessage

IZMIR 2020

The Pearl of the Agean.


----------



## ngamkoh hoaas

AYUTTHAYA thailand 2020 love it land of smile


----------



## Neungz

*Ekaterinburg*


Ekaterinburg by frickflick, on Flickr


Ekaterinburg by peter++, on Flickr


Ekaterinburg by peter++, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

I hope Sao Paulo :cheers::cheers:


----------



## Neungz

*Ayutthaya *town
the outskirt of Bangkok metropolitan area.



Bentown said:


> วัดราชบูรณะ : Ratchaburana temple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> วัดมหาธาตุ : mahathat temple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> วัดใหญ่ชัยมงคล : Yaichaimongkhol temple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taken by me


More pics by Bentown


----------



## Neungz

*Ayutthaya* Town


----------



## palm9096

Thailand Thailand

Sawasdee Krub ^.^!!


----------



## Mr.Underground

ISTANBUL 2020 for the Games and DUBAI 2020 for Expo.


----------



## bananapotato

izmir 2020


----------



## Neungz

Candidate city Expo 2020: *Ayutthaya*, Thailand

The distance between Bangkok, the capital of Thailand, and Ayutthaya, the candidate city of world expo 2020 are approximately 65 kilometers.


----------



## Neungz

*Candidate city Expo 2020: Ayutthaya, Thailand*

Candidate city Expo 2020: *Ayutthaya*, Thailand

Their facebook fan page : Expo 2020 Ayutthaya


----------



## Phantom of communism

http://expo2020vote.blogspot.com/ :banana:


----------



## Neungz

*Izmir *


izmir by Kaan Ugurlu, on Flickr


İzmir by Sinan Doğan, on Flickr


İzmir by aydinsert, on Flickr


izmir by Seicang, on Flickr


----------



## Omegadestiny




----------



## Galandar

I am for Izmir 2020! :cheers:


----------



## potiz81

TheMessage said:


> IZMIR 2020
> 
> The Pearl of the Agean.


And I was always thinking that the pearl of the Aegean is one of those greek islands! :lol:


----------



## Erhan

potiz81 said:


> And I was always thinking that the pearl of the Aegean is one of those greek islands! :lol:


It's an old nickname for the city, but the city has changed a lot during its 5000 year old history.


----------



## Neungz

*Izmir*

source: *WIKIPEDIA*


----------



## Kiboko

Dubai of course, because that is the only place where they could do it big. 

Where is the poll?


----------



## Knitemplar

I'll be visiting Izmir in about a month!!


----------



## ParadiseLost

Why is it that no developed/established countries seem to have any interest in the world fair type deals? You look back at the history of these things and they used to be so cool.
I guess it's just that there are so many other specific huge conventions for each industry nowadays.


----------



## Face81

^^ It's not called the era of austerity for nothing! 

Besides, Dubai is a big player amongst the other candidate cities :cheers:


----------



## Face81

Btw, there's a whole thread in the UAE forums on Dubai's bid if anyone wants to follow it:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=901632&page=10

Also, here's the latest news on the subject:


Face81 said:


> United Arab Emirates: 2 hours, 41 minutes ago
> 
> The United Arab Emirates is enhancing its campaign to host the 2020 World Expo in Dubai, including launching new social media initiatives to generate increased community involvement in the UAE's bid to bring the Expo to the Middle East, Africa and Southeast Asia region for the first time in the event's 160-year history.
> 
> Today, the UAE launched an Expo 2020 Facebook page (www.facebook.com/ DubaiExpo2020) and is inviting individuals from across the country and the globe to contribute to this dialogue about the UAE bid specifically and World Expos generally. As part of this conversation, the Expo 2020 Facebook page will be enriched on an ongoing basis with information, images and ideas that bring to life the theme of the UAE bid: "Connecting Minds, Creating the Future."
> 
> An official Twitter account (@Dubaiexpo2020) has also been launched to support the online dialogue about World Expos and the UAE bid.
> 
> .....
> 
> The winner among the five candidate cities - which include Ayutthaya (Thailand); Ekaterinburg (Russia); Izmir (Turkey); and Sao Paulo (Brazil) - will be announced in November 2013 following a vote by the 160 member nations of the Paris-based Bureau International des Expositions (BIE), the international organisation responsible for overseeing the calendar, bidding, selection and organisation of World Expos.
> 
> 
> Full story: http://www.ameinfo.com/uae-launches-social-media-campaign-host-300416


AND



Face81 said:


> Tuesday, Feb 28, 2012
> 
> DUBAI (Zawya Dow Jones)--Dubai is ready to spend as much as $4 billion on infrastructure and construction projects should it be picked to host the World Expo in 2020, the emirate's officials said Tuesday.
> 
> "The estimates we have of what other countries had spent on hosting such an expo in the past, range between $2 billion to $4 billion on projects related to the expo including developing of infrastructure and construction... And Dubai looks to spend a similar sum," Hilal Al Marri, CEO of Dubai World Trade Centre told reporters.
> 
> However, "what Dubai will be spending on campaigning until the name of the host is announced on November 2013, will be a really small amount. The $2 billion to $4 billion, give or take, will be spent on expo-related projects until 2020 if we get to host it," he later told Zawya Dow Jones on the sidelines of a conference that launched the United Arab Emirates' campaign to host the 2020 World Expo in Dubai.
> 
> ...
> 
> 28-02-12 1152GMT
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.zawya.com/story.cfm/sidZW20120228000052/Dubai-to-invest-$4-bn-if-picked-to-host-World-Expo-2020-Official



*And here's the promotional video for Dubai World Expo 2020 *

http://vimeo.com/38229819

38229819


And for those who want to learn a bit more about Dubai, here are a couple of really good informative videos:






And


----------



## Turkiiish

IZMIR EXPO 2020 - Facebook - https://www.facebook.com/expoizmir


----------



## seabeeman

I thought it was Chiang Mai for Thailand?

Taken from Chiang Mai airport when I was there last February 2011.


----------



## FAAN

:nocrook:São Paulo - Brazil:nocrook:








​


----------



## Neungz

seabeeman said:


> I thought it was Chiang Mai for Thailand?
> 
> Taken from Chiang Mai airport when I was there last February 2011.


Before that, the candidate cities in Thailand are Ayutthaya, Chiang Mai and Chonburi. Lastly, the government choose Ayutthaya. (but i think that chonburi is better choice than Ayutthaya)


----------



## ParadiseLost

Face81 said:


> ^^ It's not called the era of austerity for nothing!
> 
> Besides, Dubai is a big player amongst the other candidate cities :cheers:


It's called the era of austerity because we have idiot political leaders like Trichet (chief idiot), Merkel and our own Rutte who every time the blood flows a little more seem to say that we simply need to cut our wrists a little deeper because the flow is worse than expected. The political reality on the ground is finally starting the catch up to these idiots so maybe soon we will have some more rational economics again and we can finally restart the path of slow (maybe slightly more rapid) recovery they destroyed two years ago.

Politics aside though none if it really touches the real issue because we were disinterested in EXPO's LOOONG before there ever was any recession. I wonder why.


----------



## Neungz

EXPO2020 Ayutthaya pavilion in BOI fair 2011, Nonthaburi province, Thailand.


----------



## Neungz




----------



## Turkiiish

NEW YORK - Türkish Day - https://www.facebook.com/expoizmir


----------



## Gutovsky

São Paulo still needs a major event to put its pin in the map, show itself to the world. It's one of the biggest cities in the planet, biggest in the southern hemisphere, and is very little known. But I'd say Dubai gets this one, for its will in becoming a major destination.


----------



## seabeeman

Neungz said:


> Before that, the candidate cities in Thailand are Ayutthaya, Chiang Mai and Chonburi. Lastly, the government choose Ayutthaya. (but i think that chonburi is better choice than Ayutthaya)


Is Chonburi the island across chao phraya river from Bangkok or is it Thonburi?


----------



## Neungz

seabeeman said:


> Is Chonburi the island across chao phraya river from Bangkok or is it Thonburi?


Thonburi is a Bangkok's district.However, it's not a island.Wikipedia









for Chonburi Province.Wikipedia


----------



## Perseus26

Gutovsky said:


> São Paulo is one of the biggest cities in the planet, biggest in the southern hemisphere, and is very little known


San Paulo is not little known, it's just less popular than Rio, which is a Worldwide ICONIC city!


----------



## Gutovsky

People may know São Paulo by its name, but very little about the city itself... That's what I mean! For instance, do you think any of your non-forumer friends know any landmark from here?


----------



## BruinsFan

Boston really needs to look into the World Expo.


----------



## Knitemplar

Gutovsky said:


> São Paulo still needs a major event to put its pin in the map, show itself to the world. It's one of the biggest cities in the planet, biggest in the southern hemisphere, and is very little known. But I'd say Dubai gets this one, for its will in becoming a major destination.


Well, that's the problem with SP; it just grew too fast, too soon. It's nothing but a concrete jungle like NYC. But SP will have its moment in the sun with the Opening match of the 2014 WC. So the world will get to know more of SP.


----------



## melrocks50

GO AYUTTHAYA!!


----------



## ParadiseLost

Knitemplar said:


> Well, that's the problem with SP; it just grew too fast, too soon. It's nothing but a concrete jungle like NYC. But SP will have its moment in the sun with the Opening match of the 2014 WC. So the world will get to know more of SP.


Have you ever been to New York? Concrete jungle is just a metaphor. it's a pretty handsome city.


----------



## Turkiiish

GOO IZMIR !


----------



## Marcus Mendell

el palmesano said:


> I hope Sao Paulo wins


I'm brazillian, but i hope not hno:


----------



## Face81

Full page advertising now in full swing in the UAE:


----------



## xrtn2

FAAN said:


> :nocrook:São Paulo - Brazil:nocrook:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



:cheers:


----------



## meds

Turkiiish said:


> *EXPO IZMIR 2020 - TURKEY
> www.expoizmir.org.tr*


:cheers:


----------



## Neungz

*- Ayutthaya -*


Ayutthaya Yashica635 022 by François Thomas, on Flickr​


----------



## Face81

Seems like this is likely to be a very expensive undertaking!



THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> UAE's World Expo bid could cost up to $4bn
> By Andy Sambidge Monday, 18 June 2012 8:21 PM
> 
> The UAE's bid to host the World Expo 2020 could cost up to $4bn but would attract more than 25 million tourist, a senior official said on Monday.
> 
> Reem Al Hashimy, Minister of State and managing director of the Higher Committee for Hosting the World Expo 2020, said she was confident that the UAE's bid would be successful.
> 
> Speaking in an exclusive interview with official news agency WAM, she said the six-month event would also prompt development of areas around Al Maktoum International Airport, the proposed World Expo venue.
> 
> http://www.arabianbusiness.com/uae-s-world-expo-bid-could-cost-up--4bn-462519.html
> 
> R


----------



## emrearas

official izmir 2020 bid video at bie meeting ... i really enjoy it its sooooooooooo Izmir and Turkey 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pX3Vw1VmD4&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Turkiiish




----------



## italiano_pellicano

dubai or izmir


----------



## italiano_pellicano

for me dubai is the best city 



Face81 said:


> Full page advertising now in full swing in the UAE:


----------



## Neungz




----------



## guy4versa

i vote for dubai n san paulo


----------



## erbse

I'd like to see the Expo taking place in Sao Paulo. With the Football Worldcup and Olympia in Rio prior to it, Brazil would finally get the boost that could make it enter the 1st world stage. This could fuel development in all of South America.


Neither of the other contestants would really need this.


----------



## Neungz

*Japanese Crown Prince to visit Ayutthaya *

AYUTTHAYA, 24 June 2012 (NNT) - On June 26, Crown Prince Naruhito of Japan will make a royal visit to Ayutthaya province. The Crown Prince will visit the Ayutthaya Historical Study Center, Wat Phra Mahathat, and the province’s Japanese village. The visit will begin at 10:40 AM, and at 12:50 AM, His Imperial Highness will travel to the pier at Wat Choeng Lane, in Pakkret District, Nonthaburi province. 

The Ayutthaya Historical Study Center was established in 1986 under the cooperation between Thai and Japanese scholars. The province has been chosen as the site of the center because it had served as a former capital of Thailand for 417 years and provided the foundation of modern Thai culture. It also used to be an important social and economic center. 

The Japanese government made a financial donation of approximately 170 million baht to the center in 1987 on the occasion of His Majesty the King’s 60th birthday and to celebrate 600 years of the Thai-Japanese relations.


----------



## Neungz

Some US$94 billion worth of public spending plan has been set up for water and infrastructure management over the next five years. The plan will include building of high-speed train, energy security, telecommunication and be able to be prepared for the WORLD EXPO.

*Expo 2020 Thailand* will be an Expo that is second to none, *"Amazing THAILAND always amazes The WORLD"*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/minthu/7278517094/sizes/h/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/weerakarn/7414434544/sizes/h/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/moonsaltphotography/7178609144/sizes/k/in/photostream/


----------



## erbse

Are you working for the regional tourist office, pal? :|


----------



## guy4versa

erbse said:


> I'd like to see the Expo taking place in Sao Paulo. With the Football Worldcup and Olympia in Rio prior to it, Brazil would finally get the boost that could make it enter the 1st world stage. This could fuel development in all of South America.
> 
> 
> Neither of the other contestants would really need this.


YEAH..just like china when they hosting olympic games,asian games,world expo and World Aquatics Championships


----------



## Maastricht

we can use the expo 2020 in Europe..


----------



## Hecter

*Dubai Expo 2020 bid Video*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5d0M5kumljY


----------



## Face81

^^ Awesome video! Dubai has it in the bag!!!


----------



## guy4versa

amazing video from dubai...!


----------



## archilover

good image sao paolo!


----------



## Face81

*2020 Dubai Expo team takes shape*









_A crack team of international architectural and design firms is being assembled to prepare the masterplan blueprint for the proposed World Expo 2020 site in Jebel Ali_


A crack team of international architectural and design firms is being assembled to prepare the masterplan blueprint for the proposed World Expo 2020 site at Dubai Trade Centre-Jebel Ali.

.....

Led by architecture and design consulting firm HOK, the team includes experts with significant experience in mega-events - including the upcoming 2012 Olympic Games in London. Partner firms include UK-based Populous, which has designed some of the world’s most recognisable venues, including Royal Ascot, Wembley Stadium and the new Centre Court at Wimbledon.

.....


http://www.7daysindubai.com/Dubai-Expo-team-takes-shape/story-16476273-detail/story.html


----------



## Turkiiish

EXPO 2020 - IZMIR CITY - TURKEY - 
www.expoizmir.org.tr


----------



## Neungz




----------



## Adittha

*"Wish you were here"

Expo 2020*


----------



## Face81

*Masterplan for UAE’s 2020 World Expo bid*

(WAM) / 5 August 2012

Two internationally leading consultancies have been appointed to support the development of the masterplan for Dubai Trade Centre-Jebel Ali, the UAE’s proposed site for the 2020 World Expo in Dubai.

Jones Lang LaSalle (JLL) ... has been mandated to carry out a site analysis and legacy masterplan review. As part of this feasibility study, JLL will develop a long-term land use plan, providing a sustainable development strategy for both the Dubai Trade Centre-Jebel Ali site and surrounding areas.

Mace, a consultancy and construction company with a presence in 69 countries around the world, has also been engaged by the Expo 2020 team to assist with cost management and planning, working closely alongside the bid masterplan architects to develop the overall scope of this important project.


.........



http://www.khaleejtimes.com/kt-arti...iongeneral_August58.xml&section=nationgeneral


----------



## Face81

*Dubai prepares required submissions for the UAE World Expo 2020 bid*

Dubai: The UAE has commissioned two global consultancies to develop a real estate strategy and project cost analysis for the Dubai Trade Centre — Jebel Ali, the country’s proposed site for the 2020 World Expo in Dubai. 

....

The Bureau International des Expositions, the intergovernmental organisation in charge of overseeing the calendar, bidding, selection and organisation of World Expos, requires these plans as part of the bid submissions, according to Deepak Jain, head of strategic consulting in Mena at JLL. He added that the consultancy will advice on demand for housing, hospitality, facilities, office and industrial space and labour housing for the Expo’s six-month period. 


http://gulfnews.com/business/econom...ons-for-the-uae-world-expo-2020-bid-1.1058159


----------



## Siopao

Thailand!!!


----------



## BrunoMontezum

It has to be in São Paulo, the must important city in Latin America!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uu5h4OwCHh0&feature=g-all-u&fb_source=message


----------



## Face81

*Dubai 2020 EXPO bid gains momentum*

(Wam) / 11 August 2012










YEOSU, S.Korea – UAE’s participation in 2012 Yeosu Expo, which ends on Sunday in southern harbour city of Yeosu in South Korea, has added to UAE s credential as a Middle East s hub to pave the smooth way for Dubai s bid to host 2020 World Expo.

UAE also earned international endorsement as the role model for emerging economies by showcasing UAE s phenomenal development achieved in less than half a century under the wise and visionary leadership of the country which differentiated from other regional countries.

.........

Dr. Charles Mercieca, president of IAEWP, UN-NGO (ECOSOC) lauded National Media Council (NMC) of UAE and staff for their capabilities reaching out to audiences at 2012 Yeosu Expo with such a wonderful film as Turtle for the 2012 Expo’s main theme of “The Living Ocean and Coast” visualizing the most desirable future for the ocean”. “We did not hesitate to select “Turtle” as the best film at 2012 Yeosu Expo, he said in his message sent to the UAE Pavilion recently.

http://www.khaleejtimes.com/kt-arti.../uaebusiness_August89.xml&section=uaebusiness


----------



## Face81

For those interested in watching the UAE's award winning video from Yeosu 2012, here it is.... starring the now famous Ali!


----------



## hubemx

My vote goes to Dubai or Sao Paulo. 

The cities of Thailand and Turkey nobody knows them and they are not attractive to tourism.


----------



## leo_msg

hubemx said:


> My vote goes to Dubai or Sao Paulo.
> 
> The cities of Thailand and Turkey nobody knows them and they are not attractive to tourism.


But, what city do you prefer ?

Dubai or São Paulo ???


----------



## leo_msg

TEBC said:


> SP should win, so Brazil can say it hosted the 3 biggest events in the world in less than 10 years.


And this will be a fact that will consolidate Brazil as a superpower nation in the world ...
... and will be forever marked in the brazilian history as "The Golden Decade"


----------



## Gerardogt

My favorites: Izmir and Sao Paulo, both cities can get a lot from the expo experience, cities with a lot of cultural values that are respected, not impossed. Both countries are in an importan development process.

Dubai doesn't need an expo to improve itself, they have enough money to develop the city and the country as if they have an expo each year. The video seems to say, we know we are the best, and forgets about how the world can get advantage from the expo in Dubai furhtermore than the show off all that they have achieved with money, a little bit selfish forgots the human side of the city.

Ekaterinburg: Seems like a large and cold russian city, withut personality and very generic, not very modern.

The Ayutthaya presentations are very old fashined it seems that they are bidding for an 80's or 90's expo.


----------



## adam_india

Whichever city holds it, pointless to spend such an incredible amount of money on useless stuff like this. In the age of the Internet when you can access information from anywhere in the world, such exhibitions have lost their utility.


----------



## leo_msg

The São Paulo's project for the Expo 2020 looks like amazing !!!
A new video was posted in youtube, a few days ago

See this new video, of the *7:30* to the *8:00*









They are planning a super-tower of renewable energy

It's genial !!! 

Each pavilion will reflect the sunshine to the top of the tower, converting all the solar energy in electric energy !!!


----------



## leo_msg

A friend of mine said that the Dubai's project is amazing too !!!
I tried to found the Dubai's project for the Expo 2020 but I don't get found

Someone, please, can post the Dubai's project video here ?
I am curious to know how much impressive is the Dubai project too !!!


----------



## Face81

^^ Dubai's bid video is on page 6.....









As for the project, they are still finalising the masterplan and will unveil it all very soon


----------



## el palmesano

leo_msg said:


> The São Paulo's project for the Expo 2020 looks like amazing !!!
> A new video was posted in youtube, a few days ago
> 
> See this new video, of the *7:30* to the *8:00*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are planning a super-tower of renewable energy
> 
> It's genial !!!
> 
> Each pavilion will reflect the sunshine to the top of the tower, converting all the solar energy in electric energy !!!


I hope Sao Paulo wins, the major cities of Brasil with big events can help to reduce the poverty in the continent!


----------



## Phantom of communism

Gerardogt said:


> Ekaterinburg: Seems like a large and cold russian city, withut personality and very generic, not very modern.
















































*Iset tower, 209m., 52fl., 2014*



















*Demidov, 124m., 33fl., 2013-2014* + Centre of First President




























*Prisma, 151m., 37fl., 2013-2014*



















*Visotsky, 188m., 53fl, 2011*


----------



## prahovaploiesti

Face81 said:


> For those interested in watching the UAE's award winning video from Yeosu 2012, here it is.... starring the now famous Ali!


Amazing:applause:


----------



## leo_msg

Someone knows what is the Dubai's project have for this Expo ?

A video... pictures... anything ???


----------



## Face81

More thread spam. Please use the thread for genuine news related to the expo 2020 bids.


----------



## Face81

leo_msg said:


> Someone knows what is the Dubai's project have for this Expo ?
> 
> A video... pictures... anything ???


It will be announced soon.


----------



## Phantom of communism

Expo 2020 on City Day (Ekaterinburg)




*Flashmob in support of Ekaterinburg on Expo-2020 (Ria-Novosti)


----------



## getroy

*DUBAI 2020!!*


----------



## cilindr0

getroy said:


> *DUBAI 2020!!*


Yeah ! I think that for first time it will be great to have an expo on the Middle east!


----------



## Guru MOC

getroy said:


> *DUBAI 2020!!*


Is there a masterplan of the area?


----------



## Phantom of communism

*Ekaterinburg*


















City Center - Expo - 3 km.
Expo area - 6.000 sq. km.


----------



## Guru MOC

Face81 said:


> ^^ Dubai's bid video is on page 6.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the project, they are still finalising the masterplan and will unveil it all very soon


I knew the video and infact I was asking the masterplan, like you answered me.

I hoper after Milano 2015 we have Dubai 2020, where the impossibile becames possible.


----------



## Perseus26

The 2020 EXPO is going to mark a very important sign Worldwide as it will be the emerging powers Expo, no matter which Country will eventually get it.

The City which would have more benefits is Ekateburing as it doesn't have (yet) the popularity the other candidates have at the moment.


----------



## radioheader

Sao Paulo deserves...
A unique city.


----------



## Loro.

I support São Paulo, the most qualified candidate. :cheers:


----------



## guy4versa

san paolo or dubai


----------



## leo_msg

radioheader said:


> Sao Paulo deserves...
> A unique city.


Thanks


----------



## Neungz

>>>


----------



## Neungz

>>>>


----------



## Neungz

napoleon said:


> Red Line extension for world expo 2020


...




napoleon said:


> North, Bang Sue to Rangsit 22.7 Kms
> 
> 
> Source: Design Concept Co. 2008


----------



## 1772

Manitopiaaa said:


> I don't think it should be Brazil or Russia since they're both hosting major sporting events soon anyway (World Cup for both, Summer Olympics for Rio as well). Dubai would also be like Doha but I do think the World Expo in Dubai is a much better fit than a World Cup in Doha where you need multiple stadiums. Overall, though, I prefer Ayutthaya or Izmir


We are talking about different things here. 
Having a World Cup has nothing to do with having an Expo. 

And the Expo has absolutely zero to do with needing several stadiums for a World Cup. 
FIFA thought Qatar could host it, end of story.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

^^ Correction: FIFA thought Qatar could host it...after Qatar slipped FIFA a few bills under the table. 

Anyway, Ayutthaya is my favored to win and that's irrespective of who hosted what and when. Yekaterinburg is a WTF? location that will have 100x less visitors than Shanghai. Sao Paulo could host it but given the infrastructure backlog Brazil is having with the World Cup and Olympics, I doubt they'll give it the needed attention to win. Dubai could host it but I'd just prefer Izmir or even more Ayutthaya


----------



## _Mort_

cilindr0 said:


> Yeah ! I think that for first time it will be great to have an expo on the Middle east!


What if there will be a war with Iran ? Can you imagine Expo 200 km from war area ?


----------



## Neungz

Suvarnabhumi Airport - Thailand









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...71476124.55937.167029093352512&type=1&theater


----------



## Neungz

The Grand Palace and The Emerald Buddha Temple.
-Bangkok, Thailand









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...71476124.55937.167029093352512&type=1&theater


----------



## Phantom of communism




----------



## Face81

*Dubai named world’s festival and events city for 2012*

DUBAI — The International Festivals and Events Association (IFEA), the world’s leading events trade association, has crowned Dubai as “IFEA World Festival and Event City 2012” in the cities category with a population of more than one million.

This is the second time Dubai won the award that is expected to boost its Expo 2020 bid. Last year, the emirate won in the same category for the Middle East.









_DEPE officials with the IFEA World Festival and Event City Award in Denver, USA. — Supplied photo_

....


http://www.khaleejtimes.com/kt-arti...eneral_September336.xml&section=nationgeneral


----------



## Phantom of communism

*Ekaterinburg is host city 2018 Fifa World Cup!*


----------



## Denjiro

I prefer Ayutthaya and Izmir!


----------



## el palmesano

São Paulo


----------



## Phantom of communism

Ekaterinburg


----------



## William1605

*São Paulo 2020!* :cheers:


----------



## leo_msg

el palmesano said:


> São Paulo


Gracias : )


----------



## blackley

iz


----------



## blackley

*IZMIR 2020! THE PEARL OF AEGEAN!*


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

i think Sao Paulo deserves it, it will help our 3rd world city to improve and show the world the problems and qualities of this 'emerging multicutural city', besides Sao Paulo is the biggest city in Southern hemisphere and deserve respect!


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

el palmesano said:


> I hope Sao Paulo wins, the major cities of Brasil with big events can help to reduce the poverty in the continent!


agreed! thanks el palmesano!:cheers:


----------



## cilindr0

I think that Dubai must be the chosen one..

1) It has a lot of space for the development (and it does not have to destroy any green or natural area)
2) It is the most international city, they have people from every place of the world and they are used to tourists. Also they have the best equipments (in city transports, airport, hotels).
3) We know that in Dubai miracle's happen and they are able to make the greatest development and to really surprise us! (Since 1990 all the expo's have been the same)
4) They already have marvelous things there like the Masdar city or The World project.


----------



## racso380

My vote goes to.... DUBAI!!!


----------



## cilindr0

_Mort_ said:


> What if there will be a war with Iran ? Can you imagine Expo 200 km from war area ?


There is no war with Iran, but there is one in Syria.. and you don't say nothing about Izmir on Turkey...So I guess that lot of people can imagine what you are saying...


----------



## leo_msg

Mares de Morros_XXI said:


> i think Sao Paulo deserves it, it will help our 3rd world city to improve and show the world the problems and qualities of this 'emerging multicutural city', besides Sao Paulo is the biggest city in Southern hemisphere and deserve respect!


That's it !


----------



## Phantom of communism

*Ice Town "Expo 2020" in Ekaterinburg* (part 1)




























Eiffel Tower


















Kaslinsky Pavilion









Note:
Kaslinsky Iron Pavilion made at a local factory, won a special prize on the World Exhibition in Paris in 1900.


















Danila-master and The Stone Flower









Note:
Danila-Master is the hero of the well-known Russian fairy tale written by P.P. Bazhov "The Stone Flower"


----------



## Phantom of communism

*Ice Town "Expo 2020" in Ekaterinburg* (part 2)


----------



## Avemano

Everything but not Dubai.

Brasil has the World Cup in 2014 and the Olympics in 2016 so ... :dunno:

Ayuttthaya would be a great choice, thai tourism has so much to show to the world. But it's a minor city :dunno:

Yekaterinburg ... nice ice town, but who is it ? :dunno:

I hope Turkey - Izmir will get it, after the Turkish lose at Euro 2016. It would provide them a big push up to improve their infrastructures. Like that, Turkey won't be eligible for the Olympics at the same year (I hope ) and Tokyo will host it in 2020 to show to the world that they have survive to the earthquake and they are stronger than ever, and above all this, Paris will be eligible for hosting the Olympics 2024 :cheers:


----------



## Neungz

Siamese pavilion at EXPO 1915


----------



## Neungz




----------



## Neungz




----------



## Perseus26

TEBC said:


> some one should add a poll here


Agree. I'm too curious to see the results


----------



## Architecture Addict

All the cities are great, but Sao Paulo and Latin America deserves this Expo. The world needs to know us, our culture isn't just samba, beachs, tacos and wines. And for those who really think Sao Paulo is one of the worst cities in south hemisphere, you better search more information, I recommend this threads: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1315333 http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1477444 http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1513032

The world is much more than USA and Europe.


----------



## phoenixboi08

Architecture Addict said:


> The world is much more than USA and Europe.


How'd it come down to that?


----------



## cilindr0

I guess that the world is more than America and Europe. Dubai deserves it!


----------



## Edd1

Ayutthaya deserves it! Long rich history and culture..It definitely bring people to be more curious about the history!


----------



## Face81

Cool new bid video from Dubai: "The Dubai Expo 2020 bid film – People of the UAE"


----------



## William1605

Architecture Addict said:


> All the cities are great, but Sao Paulo and Latin America deserves this Expo. The world needs to know us, our culture isn't just samba, beachs, tacos and wines. And for those who really think Sao Paulo is one of the worst cities in south hemisphere, you better search more information, I recommend this threads: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1315333 http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1477444 http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1513032
> 
> The world is much more than USA and Europe.


:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Nikonov_Ivan

Dubai is the best!


----------



## Face81

Another fantastic video for DUBAI 2020






And this one is just freakishly cool :tongue2:


----------



## RegentHouse

Architecture Addict said:


> All the cities are great, but Sao Paulo and Latin America deserves this Expo. The world needs to know us, our culture isn't just samba, beachs, tacos and wines. And for those who really think Sao Paulo is one of the worst cities in south hemisphere, you better search more information, I recommend this threads: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1315333 http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1477444 http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1513032
> 
> The world is much more than USA and Europe.


There's also China, and considering the best expos are in countries during their rise to power, Changsha would be ideal.


----------



## Face81

*Dubai's Expo online campaign strongest of all 2020 competitors*

Thursday, January 10, 2013
7DAYS 

Dubai has outdone its Expo 2020 rivals on the web, according to a report released by an independent consultant.

Turkey-based social media specialist Simone Favaro, who conducted research on ‘How candidates use the web for internationalisation’, found that the emirate has the best virtual positioning of all cities bidding to host the Expo.

“Dubai is the most active online with the highest rank on search engine, the largest number of fans and followers on facebook and Twitter,” revealed Favaro.

.......



http://www.7daysindubai.com/Dubai-s...rongest-2020/story-17808024-detail/story.html


----------



## Phantom of communism




----------



## Face81

*UAE to highlight Dubai's Expo 2020 bid at Davos*

Private country reception planned during WEF annual meeting
By Staff

Published Thursday, January 24, 2013 

The Dubai UAE Expo 2020 team will welcome delegates, including diplomats and officials, to a private country reception held during the World Economic Forum (WEF) Annual Meeting in Davos, Switzerland. 

The reception highlights the opportunity represented by the UAE’s bid, not only for the country itself, but for economies in the region and globally. Dubai Expo 2020 would be the most international World Expo in history with 70 per cent of the 25 million expected visitors coming from outside the host nation, providing participants with unprecedented global exposure.

A model of the Dubai Expo 2020 site will be on display showing how the theme, “Connecting Minds, Creating the Future,” has been fully integrated into the master plan with a layout designed to facilitate interaction and collaboration. 


............


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=1512711


^^I hope that pictures of the model are released soon!!! :cheers:


----------



## napoleon

Thailand presented a Master Plan to BIE lastweek.


----------



## napoleon

Thailand bidding for the World Expo 2020

By Arevaaamy | Posted January 29, 2013 | Bangkok, Thailand


An inquiry mission of the World Expo Bureau met with Prime Minister Yingluck Shinawatra at the Government House, the main administration building.

Thailand is competing against four other candidate cities bidding to host the 2020 World Expo, including Brazil, Russia, Turkey and United Arab Emirates. The World Expo is regarded as the third most significant global event in terms of its economic and cultural impact after Olympic Games and FIFA World Cup.

The Bureau International des Expositions (BIE) is the intergovernmental organization in charge of overseeing the calendar, the bidding, the selection, and the organization of World and International Expos.

Ayutthaya was selected as the official host destination for Thailand’s bid.

The BIE was created by an international convention signed in Paris, France in 1928, which established the rights and responsibilities of the Expo organizers and participants. The role of the BIE is to supervise and ensure the application of this Convention.

The winning city will be announced in November 2013 following a vote by the 161 member nations of the BIE - the international body responsible for overseeing the bidding, selection and organisation of World Expos. The World Expo takes place every five years and lasts for six months

http://ireport.cnn.com/docs/DOC-917357?fb_action_ids=10151343601592860


----------



## napoleon

Ayutthaya Expo 2020, We are ready !!

source Thai Government


----------



## napoleon

Ayutthaya City High Speed Train Station



source Thai Gov


----------



## napoleon

New Bangkok Trains Central to Ayutthaya City

Including, MRT, Electrified Commuter Trains, High Speed Trains.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1583451

Source: Design Concept Co.























SRT inks deal for Bang Sue rail terminus

Published: 19 Jan 2013 

The State Railway of Thailand (SRT) yesterday signed a multi-billion-baht contract for the construction of a new railway terminus and depot in Bang Sue.

The project is expected to be completed in two and a half years.

http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/transport/331557/srt-inks-deal-for-bang-sue-rail-terminus


----------



## napoleon

Red Line extension for world expo 2020








Source: Design Concept Co.



















Red Line deal inked

BANGKOK, Jan 31 – The State Railway of Thailand (SRT) today signed two deals, worth a combined Bt21 billion (US$700 million), to expand Bangkok’s urban mass transit rail projects to the northern side of the city.

http://www.mcot.net/site/content?id=510a1047150ba01c6a0000dc#.UQrCfx0qaE4


----------



## Face81

From the Dubai World Expo 2020 Facebook page


----------



## Phantom of communism

*The candidature dossiers for EXPO 2020 are ready*

On December 3rd, 2012, delegations from the 5 candidate countries, which are bidding to host the World Exhibition in the year 2020, submitted their candidature dossiers to the Secretary General of the BIE, Mr Vicente González Loscertales, at the BIE Headquarters.








The official submission of candidature dossiers is an important milestone in the bidding campaign. Candidature dossiers are in fact used as a basis for preliminary enquiries that will take place in each candidate country in order to examine the viability and feasibility of each project.

These dossiers present the projects in their whole scope and scale, locally, nationally and internationally. They focus on essential aspects of each project, such as the theme development, the content masterplan, reasons that have prompted the country to bid to host the World Expo, the expected economic impact, the support of the civil society, the promotion and communication strategy for the event, features of the site, the masterplan of the site, the number of visitors expected, etc.

All the BIE Member States will receive a copy of each candidature dossier, so they will be able to gain knowledge and study each project in depth.

The candidature dossiers and the minutes of the preliminary enquiries will be examined during the following BIE Executive Committee meeting in May 2013 and then during the General Assembly of the BIE, which is due to take place in June 2013.

Sao Paulo 2020








H.E. Mr José Mauricio Bustani Brazilian, Ambassador of Brazil in France
Mr Carlos Kendi, Executive Secretary of the Bid Committee
Mr Nivaldo Sanches Tetti, Finance/Administration
Mr Vicente González Loscertales, BIE Secretary General

Ekaterinburg 2020








Mr Vicente González Loscertales, BIE Secretary General
Mr Sergey Bogoluybov, BIE Delegate of Russia
Mr Eric Bugulov, Director General of the Bid Committee

Ayutthaya 2020








H.E.Mr Somsakdi Suriyawongse, Ambassador of the Kingdom of Thailand in France
Mr Vicente González Loscertales, BIE Secretary General

Izmir 2020








Mr Vicente González Loscertales,   BIE Secretary General
Mrs Zeynep Tansug, Deputy Secretary General of the Bid Committee
H.E.Mr Tahsin Burcuoglu, Ambassador of Turkey in France
Dr Erdügen Can, Secretary General of the Bid Committee

Dubaï 2020








Mrs Laurence Levy, BIE Secretariat  General
Mr Vicente González Loscertales, BIE Secretary General
H.E.Mr Mohamed Al Raeesi, Ambassador of the United Arab Emirates in France
Mr Hamad Obaid Ebrahim AL ZAABI, First Secretary, BIE Delegate of UAE
http://www.bie-paris.org/site/faq/in-the-spotlight.html


----------



## William1605

São Paulo!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Gutovsky

I believe this is one of the best races to host the Expo, since apart from Brazil in 1922/1923, none of the countries has ever hosted such an event! 

Brazil takes a very small edge due to the World Cup and the Olympics in '14 and '16, but all the cities have very good projects. Ayutthaia's rail plans are grand!


----------



## Phantom of communism

*Expo bid shaky as cost worries grow*
*Politics, budget cuts undermining TCEB*
_Published: 11 Feb 2013 at 00.00Newspaper section: Business _

Thailand's ambitious plan to host World Expo 2020 is in jeopardy as the Pheu Thai government appears reluctant to continue with the bidding effort.

"The government needs to reconsider whether the bid is worth the investment and what the rate of investment return is," said PM's Office Minister Niwatthamrong Bunsongphaisan. "We should not invest if the project is not worthwhile."

A study by Kasetsart University estimates that it would cost at least 70 billion baht to develop Expo facilities at the chosen site in Ayutthaya, along with related infrastructure.

Thailand is among five countries that have lodged official bids for Expo 2020. The others are Turkey, Russia, Brazil and the United Arab Emirates. The winner will be announced in November. The World Expo takes place every five years and runs for six months.

Supporters of the expo bid campaign have experienced setbacks in the form of political changes, budget cuts, and more recently, the vacuum created by the death of Chumpol Silpa-archa, the former tourism and sports minister.

The Bureau International des Expositions (BIE) recently made an inspection visit to Thailand and left with many questions unanswered. The most critical one, said a source familiar with events, was how the country intended to use the 1,280-rai expo site to generate income and recover its costs after the event ends.

Another BIE inspection is scheduled for June, if Thailand is still in the race.

The former Democrat government approved the TCEB's original proposal to bid to stage World Expo 2020, under the theme "Redefine Globalisation: Balanced Life, Sustainable Living".

The Pheu Thai government in February last year approved the expo campaign, but said the Foreign Ministry would oversee it. That and other factors led to the resignation of Akapol Sorasuchart as the TCEB president in March. He was replaced as acting president by Thongchai Sridama, a former chairman of Thailand Privilege Card, operator of the moribund Thailand Elite Card, a costly legacy of Thaksin Shinawatra.

The Foreign Ministry advised that lobbying other countries is the key to winning major international events. But Thailand was nowhere to be seen at the recent World Economic Forum in Davos, where the UAE and Russian bid teams were busy lobbying global leaders.

The TCEB has been subject to increasing political intervention since Pheu Thai took office. It has brought the agency _ and its 800-million-baht budget _ under tighter rein of the Tourism and Sports Ministry, controlled by the Chartthaipattana Party of veteran political fixer Banharn Silpa-archa.

The Democrat government originally approved a budget for fiscal 2012 of 1.01 billion baht for the TCEB, including 100 million for the expo bid. Prime Minister Yingluck Shinawatra's government cut the budget to 801 million baht, and eliminated all expo-related spending.

The cost of staging the expo is a major concern for the government, given all of its other heavy spending commitments, said the source.

The Kasetsart University study showed Thailand would need to invest up to 40 billion baht in facilities and buildings, and another 33 billion to develop infrastructure including expanded road and rail links to serve the expo site.

The National Economic and Social Development Board estimated that Expo 2020 could add 4.95% to gross domestic product, based on 37 million visitors: 30 million domestic and 7 million foreign.

A source from Government House said the BIE representatives might already have been aware that the Thai government was about to quit the contest, since the premier herself had never demonstrated serious interest in the bid.

Pongsak Assakul, chairman of the Thai Chamber of Commerce said business leaders have been unable to get a clear answer about the government's commitment. If it wants to continue to pursue the event, he said, it must show a serious intent to the BIE.

Mr Pongsak said the TCEB appeared to have been operating in low gear since Mr Akapol stepped down. The current acting president lacks full authority to push the campaign forward, he said.

"It would be regrettable if the government scraps the bid because Thailand is expected to gain lots of benefits from the event," he said. "However, it depends on the government's decision, as this involves a massive investment."

Mr Thongchai said the Tourism Ministry had planned to establish a new expo campaign committee in January but Chumpol's death slowed work.

He said the TCEB and the ministry were still committed to continuing the campaign with 50 million baht this year, the same as the amount spent last year.

Despite costs of 70 billion baht, revenue would be 60 billion, he added.

However, Mr Thongchai could not explain how the location would be used after the expo ends.
http://www.bangkokpost.com/business/economics/335295/expo-bid-shaky-as-cost-worries-grow


----------



## Turkiiish

Goo Izmir City !


----------



## napoleon

Thai PM vows to keep World Expo bid

Published: 13 Feb 2013 

Prime Minister Yingluck Shinawatra insists the Thai government remains committed to its bid to host the prestigious World Expo 2020.

She also yesterday denied speculation the Thai government is preparing to quit the contest for the rights to organise the event in order to give it to another country.

"The Thai government has yet to withdraw from the bidding, and the Tourism and Sports Ministry itself remains busy with the plan," said Ms Yingluck.

She also rejected speculation that Thailand may withdraw from the contest to allow Dubai in the UAE, where her brother, former prime minister Thaksin Shinawatra, lives in exile, to step in and host the exposition that year.

Suranand Vejjajiva, secretary-general to the prime minister, said Ms Yingluck just needs relevant agencies to conduct more studies on the rate of investment return for the project and how Thailand can make the best use of facilities and infrastructure in order to generate revenue after the event ends.

A Kasetsart University study estimates it will cost at least 70 billion baht to develop expo facilities at the chosen site in Ayutthaya along with related infrastructure.

Thailand is among five countries that have lodged official bids for the event, the others being Turkey, Russia, Brazil and the UAE. The winner will be announced in November.

The World Expo takes place every five years and runs for six months.

Thailand's campaign has experienced setbacks in the form of political changes, budget cuts and, more recently, the vacuum created by the death of Chumpol Silpa-archa, the former tourism and sports minister.

The Paris-based International Exhibitions Bureau paid an inspection visit to Thailand recently but left with many questions unanswered.

A source familiar with the trip said the most critical question was how the country intends to use the 1,280-rai expo site to generate revenue and recover its costs after the event ends.

Another bureau inspection is scheduled for June if Thailand does remain in the race.

Ayutthaya Governor Withaya Pewpong also insisted yesterday that his province and the Thai government remain adamant it will continue its campaign.

He said Ayutthaya and its people are also fully confident in the province's appropriateness and competitiveness as opposed to the four rivals.

The province's strengths are its historical legacy and World Heritage status, said Mr Withaya.

Once known as a centre of diplomacy and commerce and for its architectural, cultural and religious diversity, Ayutthaya is today renowned for its agriculture, industry and tourism, he said.

"We've made much progress in preparing to host this prestigious world event," said the governor.

"The location is prepared, and we've worked directly with 30,000 residents to ensure they have a thorough understanding of the event and asked for their cooperation. Myriad activities have also been held to further the Thai effort for this."

Pravit Sribanditmongkol, president of the Thai Exhibition Association, said withdrawing from the bidding will definitely undermine Thailand's image, causing the country to miss out on future opportunities to organise big events.

"Even if Thailand loses the bid, at least we'll have done our best," he said.

http://www.bangkokpost.com/business/economics/335620/pm-vows-to-keep-world-expo-bid


----------



## napoleon

Thailand wants to be the host of World Expo 2020






:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Hecter

*Dubai Masterplan*

http://expo2020dubai.ae/en/


----------



## napoleon

Thai pavilion voted a hit as Global Village fair

February 8, 2013 4:40 pm

*A Thai pavilion, known as the Thai Modern, in the Global Village fair currently being held in Dubai, is proving popular with the visitors to the fair and has so far attracted more than 150,000 visitors.*

The pavilion features products from than more 200 entrepreneurs from various parts of Thailand, including Thai cuisine and fruits, fashion and clothes, gems and jewellery, spa, furniture and home decorative items as well as Thai massage & spa services.

The items at the pavilion are designed to meet Arab needs, with sale volumes reaching Bt100 million in just a short period. Many business deals with Arab businessmen have resulted in huge export orders over the last year totalling billions of baht.

The Global Village, one of the biggest international festivals in the Middle East, continues until March 30.

Akavut Tangsilikusonwong, managing director of Vega Intertrade and Exhibition, said at the grand opening of the pavilion recently that the Thai Pavilion is presenting the Thai tourism business including the hotel and hospitality trade, health care and other related benefits which tourists gain when visiting Thailand.

He added that visitors would be amazed by the wide range of goods on display and enjoy new experiences by visiting each country's pavilion. Akavut is also Chairman of Thai Business Council in the United Arab Emirates(UAE).

The festival is a hub of various cultures, national heritages and traditions. It also features performances and offers visitors high quality products, tasty foods, a theme park and other shows, he said.

He said the success of the Thai Pavilion, which his firm designed this year, was the result of his previous experience and also took into account the advice of Arab visitors each year.

"I recently launched the Thailandee magazine in both Arabic and English versions to promote Thai products and services in the Middle East. The magazine includes business bulletins and entertainment news. This media will be suitable for promoting Thai local brands in the Arab market."

The United Arab Emirates(UAE) market is welcoming an increasing amount of products from Thailand, offering a good opportunity for Thai entrepreneurs to build business relationships and networks in the area. Dubai is a significant market for Thai exports.

http://www.nationmultimedia.com/bus...ed-a-hit-as-Global-Village-fair-30199638.html


----------



## Face81

A great find! The video shows the layout of the proposed site in Dubai 



getroy said:


> http://expo2020dubai.ae/en/
> Here we can see a video of the masterplan!


----------



## beaver-hero

Avemano said:


> Yekaterinburg ... nice ice town, but who is it ? :dunno:


Ekaterinburg - FIFA WORLD CUP 2018 host city


«гранитные шары около здания городской администрации превратились в футбольные мячи, 14 мая 2012» на Яндекс.Фотках

*Ekaterinburg* (Екатеринбург)
Opera 

«ледовые скульптуры около Оперного театра в Екатеринбурге, февраль 2013» на Яндекс.Фотках

night city

«Набережная городского пруда, осень 2012» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Phantom of communism

Banners on SCC

Ekaterinburg - 3.86 (top100)









Sao Paulo - 3.86 (top100)









Dubai - 3.81









Izmir - 3.63









Ayutthaya - ...


----------



## igor_carlos

Hope São Paulo because is closer to visit than Dubai or Izimir...


----------



## napoleon

Thai Pavilion at Korea Expo 2012

source Thai Gov


----------



## FAAN

São Paulo

*New render:*









facebook

*New video:*


----------



## LRenato

~Sao Paulo:cheers:


----------



## el palmesano

great video, thanks for share


----------



## napoleon

Move forward !


----------



## racso380

I hope Dubai wins...


----------



## Frozt

I think the most powerfull candidates are Dubai and Sao Paulo.
I hope dubai wins


----------



## Gerardogt

The theme from Sao Paulo seems very formal to me while Dubai's video it's only a show off o the huge things that the city has instead of showing a true theme and the legacy of the expo.


----------



## meds

Sao Paolo renders on the previous page looks really nice. I hope anyone but Dubai wins.



Phantom of communism said:


> *Skyline Ranking* (top100) by Emporis
> 
> *5. Dubai*
> Population 2,104,895
> Area size 3,885 km²
> Number of buildings 629
> Number of points 18,823
> 
> *7. São Paulo*
> Population 11,316,149
> Area size 1,523 km²
> Number of buildings 5,672
> Number of points 17,255
> 
> *82. Ekaterinburg*
> Population 1,349,772
> Area size 495 km²
> Number of buildings 869
> Number of points 1,341
> 
> *Izmir*
> Population 2,515,818
> Area size 218 km²
> Number of buildings 137
> Number of points ?
> 
> *Ayutthaya*
> Population ?
> Area size ?
> Number of buildings ?
> Number of points ?
> http://www.emporis.com/statistics/skyline-ranking


Emporis is extremely outdated.

Izmir's pop. is 4 mil and most of its buildings are not even on the list.


----------



## FAAN

^^This list does not consider the metropolitan area, only the city itself.


----------



## Face81

FAAN said:


> ^^This list does not consider the metropolitan area, only the city itself.


That does not apply to Dubai. The state of Dubai is close to 4,000 sq kilometres in size, but the city itself is about 350-400 sq kilometres in size. As for the building count, Dubai has thousands of buildings, not just 629 :lol:


----------



## Face81

*Top think-tank picks Dubai as favourite to win Expo 2020*

Expo 2020 revenues expected to reach $37 billion
By Wam
Published Tuesday, March 26, 2013 

The London-based International Centre for Development Studies stated that the city of Dubai has more competitive advantages than other cities competing on hosting Expo 2020. 

The report explained that the hosting of Expo 2020 in Dubai will have great economic impacts on the Gulf States and the whole region. 


.......


The report shows that the city of Sao Paulo in Brazil is Dubai biggest rivals to host Expo 2020. Sao Paulo which has 20 million people constitutes 12% of the total GDP of Brazil. But the city has only 40 thousand hotel rooms, which is not enough when compared with the demand growing at a rate of 10% on an annual basis. Sao Paulo is also suffering from a financial deficit estimated to $19 billion annually and this could affect the provision of adequate support for the event. 

The Russian city of Yekaterinburg, which has allocated more space to host the exhibition up to 587 hectares, is expected to attract nearly 45 million visitors in the period between April to October 2020. But the city, according to the report, does not have the appropriate infrastructures which make it able to host the event. 

The report shows that Izmir, which is largest city in Turkey and home to nearly 4 million people, needs nearly $ 50 billion to support infrastructure and suffers from high unemployment levels reached 16.5% with no jobs to absorb the migrant workers. 

The city of Ayutthaya in Thailand is expected to attract nearly 200 thousand visitors a day in 2020 with a return of $2.06 billion. 

But the city, which plans to spend $6 billion to support infrastructure, has only three thousand hotel rooms. This figure raises serious doubts about Ayutthaya’s ability to host Expo 2020 especially because the city was unable to secure the Indoor Football Cup last year. 


.......................



http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...avourite-to-win-expo-2020-2013-03-26-1.500075


----------



## Nikonov_Ivan

Great issue! Dubai is the most powerful candidate!!!


----------



## Messi

Face81 said:


> Expo 2020 revenues expected to reach $37 billion
> By Wam
> Published Tuesday, March 26, 2013
> 
> The London-based International Centre for Development Studies stated that the city of Dubai has more competitive advantages than other cities competing on hosting Expo 2020.
> 
> The report explained that the hosting of Expo 2020 in Dubai will have great economic impacts on the Gulf States and the whole region.
> 
> 
> .......
> 
> 
> The report shows that the city of Sao Paulo in Brazil is Dubai biggest rivals to host Expo 2020. Sao Paulo which has 20 million people constitutes 12% of the total GDP of Brazil. But the city has only 40 thousand hotel rooms, which is not enough when compared with the demand growing at a rate of 10% on an annual basis. Sao Paulo is also suffering from a financial deficit estimated to $19 billion annually and this could affect the provision of adequate support for the event.
> 
> The Russian city of Yekaterinburg, which has allocated more space to host the exhibition up to 587 hectares, is expected to attract nearly 45 million visitors in the period between April to October 2020. But the city, according to the report, does not have the appropriate infrastructures which make it able to host the event.
> 
> *The report shows that Izmir, which is largest city in Turkey and home to nearly 4 million people,* needs nearly $ 50 billion to support infrastructure and suffers from high unemployment levels reached 16.5% with no jobs to absorb the migrant workers.
> 
> The city of Ayutthaya in Thailand is expected to attract nearly 200 thousand visitors a day in 2020 with a return of $2.06 billion.
> 
> But the city, which plans to spend $6 billion to support infrastructure, has only three thousand hotel rooms. This figure raises serious doubts about Ayutthaya’s ability to host Expo 2020 especially because the city was unable to secure the Indoor Football Cup last year.
> 
> 
> .......................
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.emirates247.com/news/emi...avourite-to-win-expo-2020-2013-03-26-1.500075



They don't even know that Izmir is third after Istanbul and Ankara :lol: How can we trust their estimations?


----------



## Nikonov_Ivan

^^Maybe they have just missed "3rd"? I think that when you tipe text on you computer you sometimes make mistakes too


----------



## Messi

hmm maybe, maybe not.


----------



## napoleon

Master Plan


----------



## abrandao

Go Sao Paulo!


----------



## sept

So, you don't know a lot about Ekaterinburg. This sad state of affairs, though easily explainable (the city was closed to all foreigners without exeption for quite a long period of time), is not quite as desperate as it seems, moreover it is not desperate even a bit, when knowing how fast a city can be made something out of nothing in the eyes of the world... Of which kind of sudden change we have multiple examples even in the past few decades... 
For those who are ready to open their eyes to the world here's a video that can make you forget a little bit more you didn't know the cityhno::


----------



## bozenBDJ

Go Sao Paulo! you can win!


----------



## Phantom of communism

Expo 2020 Ekaterinburg. Master plan.


----------



## sept

This choice has nothing to do with the cities and their imaginary "fitness" to host the event, it is all about the countries and their ability to protect their own interests, to impose their will on other countries. The real question is not "which city is the best" or "in what city are there more people knowing about their city's candidacy and supporting it" - that's why "go Sao Paulo! Go Dubai! or go Bangkok!" kind of phrasing can't help. Not even a tiny bit. - the question is who would be ready to spend: money as well as power. The first one to bribe, the second one to f*ck the brains. I think that luckily at the moment Russia has more then the others of both the money and the power to help someone make the right decision. 
Sorry.  we deserve getting the price more than anybody else of you.

I even have this list of "who deserve and who don't":

1. Russia - deserves (big and powerful)
2. Brazil - deserves (big and powerful)

3. Turkey - donno (not so big and not so powerful)

4. Thailand - doesn't deserve (not so big and most unpowerful)
5. Dubai - doesn't deserve (tiny but rather powerful than not)

Only one thing may stop Russia: The expo in Russia is not a Putin's project, it is Medvedev's one and if Putin won't take the reins in his hands and try to do sth to help Medvedev... we're f*cked.


----------



## Frozt

sept said:


> This choice has nothing to do with the cities and their imaginary "fitness" to host the event, it is all about the countries and their ability to protect their own interests, to impose their will on other countries. The real question is not "which city is the best" or "in what city are there more people knowing about their city's candidacy and supporting it" - that's why "go Sao Paulo! Go Dubai! or go Bangkok!" kind of phrasing can't help. Not even a tiny bit. - the question is who would be ready to spend: money as well as power. The first one to bribe, the second one to f*ck the brains. I think that luckily at the moment Russia has more then the others of both the money and the power to help someone make the right decision.
> Sorry.  we deserve getting the price more than anybody else of you.
> 
> I even have this list of "who deserve and who don't":
> 
> 1. Russia - deserves (big and powerful)
> 2. Brazil - deserves (big and powerful)
> 
> 3. Turkey - donno (not so big and not so powerful)
> 
> 4. Thailand - doesn't deserve (not so big and most unpowerful)
> 5. Dubai - doesn't deserve (tiny but rather powerful than not)
> 
> Only one thing may stop Russia: The expo in Russia is not a Putin's project, it is Medvedev's one and if Putin won't take the reins in his hands and try to do sth to help Medvedev... we're f*cked.


I don't think ekaterinburg will win, i think sao paulo has got more chances.
Personally i think Dubai has got more chances to win than ekaterinburg, because dubai is a very big city and has got so many hotels. And its the seventh most visited city in the world... Ekatrinburg its not very known and it doesn't atrract many people in the expo...
If Moscow participate they would have a good chance.


----------



## Nikonov_Ivan

^^ I agree. If Moscow was candidate city it could win. But Ekateringburg isn't as highly developed as Dubai for example. And it also doesn't depend on country. It depends on city. UAE isn't big and powerful country, but Dubai is one of the greates cities in the world... I think that Dubai base also more chanses than São Paulo because it has very good location. It is between Africa, Europe and Asia. Great place for EXPO!


----------



## nania

I hope Ayutthaya wins


----------



## Face81

This video was part of the latest presentation made to the BIE 

http://e00e96fce5dfdc3010ba-8373cd7...3.rackcdn.com/DUBAI_EXPO_2020_Master_Plan.mp4


----------



## Frozt

I can't see it


----------



## Face81

Frozt said:


> I can't see it


Should work fine. if not, go to http://expo2020dubai.ae/en/ and watch it on the official home page.


----------



## Face81

*Expo 2020: UAE can make it, says Clinton*

Staff Reporter / 11 April 2013









_Clinton reading a copy of My Vision, which depicts Shaikh Mohammed’s views and personal experiences and his positive outlook on the country and its people. — Wam_


Fomer US president Bill Clinton said on Wednesday that the UAE, an inspiration to many countries in the Middle East, is in a strong position to win the bid for Expo 2020.

Kicking off an open session at the American University in Dubai, Clinton lauded Dubai’s resilience to the economic crisis. “Places that have come back from the tough economic crisis the best and the quickest are the ones which have an operative model which creates cooperation across all sectors of society, races, religions and ethnic groups, where people find a way to celebrate and are proud of their differences and they work together in shared responsibility,” he said.

“That’s what Dubai and the UAE represent and I think you are in a strong position to win the bid for Expo 2020 because Dubai’s model of shared prosperity is more important today than ever and an inspiration to many countries in the Middle East,” said the former president.
........


http://www.khaleejtimes.com/kt-arti...iongeneral_April203.xml&section=nationgeneral


----------



## Brazuca Surfer

sept said:


> This choice has nothing to do with the cities and their imaginary "fitness" to host the event, it is all about the countries and their ability to protect their own interests, to impose their will on other countries. The real question is not "which city is the best" or "in what city are there more people knowing about their city's candidacy and supporting it" - that's why "go Sao Paulo! Go Dubai! or go Bangkok!" kind of phrasing can't help. Not even a tiny bit. - the question is who would be ready to spend: money as well as power. The first one to bribe, the second one to f*ck the brains. I think that luckily at the moment Russia has more then the others of both the money and the power to help someone make the right decision.
> Sorry.  we deserve getting the price more than anybody else of you.
> 
> I even have this list of "who deserve and who don't":
> 
> 1. Russia - deserves (big and powerful)
> 2. Brazil - deserves (big and powerful)
> 
> 3. Turkey - donno (not so big and not so powerful)
> 
> 4. Thailand - doesn't deserve (not so big and most unpowerful)
> 5. Dubai - doesn't deserve (tiny but rather powerful than not)
> 
> Only one thing may stop Russia: The expo in Russia is not a Putin's project, it is Medvedev's one and if Putin won't take the reins in his hands and try to do sth to help Medvedev... we're f*cked.


Very good analysis, but let me show you a few things...

In terms of money, Brazil is right ahead of Russia, not just because of the economy's size, but also because the country attract more invesments and inflows of FDI, with a stable democracy and very open and diverse society.

In terms of influence Russia is ahead of Brazil, it's a powerhouse in the UN and very influent in the Middle East, some parts of Europe and Asia, but Brazil is very influent in Latin America, Africa and has more friendly relations with North America and Europeans countries.

I'll add one important issue: the know-how.

Brazil will host a World Cup in 2014 and the Olympics in 2016.

Russia has the Winter Olympics in 2014 and the World Cup in 2018.

In my opinion it's a hard competition between those countries, but if you look to the main issue: *the city that will host*, São Paulo is more than Ekateringburg.


----------



## Omegadestiny

Expo 2008 (Zaragoza)
Zaragoza -Spain 
Thessaloniki -Greece 
Trieste -Italy

Expo 2010 (Shanghai) 
Shanghai -China
Yeosu -South Korea
Moscow -Russia
Querétaro -Mexico
Wrocław -Poland 

Expo 2012 (Yeosu)
Yeosu -South Korea
Tangier - Morocco
Wrocław - Poland

Expo 2015 (Milan)
Milan - Italy
Izmir - Turkey

Expo 2017 (Astana)
Astana - Kazakhstan	
Liège -Belgium


Expo 2020 (???)


----------



## FAAN

São Paulo

*New Renders*







































































​


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^^^^^^^ _Loving the design_.  :cheers:


----------



## Face81

Plans for Dubai's EXPO 2020 site:


































Artist's impression of the proposed Al Wasl Plaza Dubai Expo 2020 site. Dubai is one of five cities bidding to host the 2020 world fair. Courtesy Dubai Expo 2020










A plot of land next to Al Maktoum International Airport – known as the Dubai Trade Centre Jebel Ali site – has been set aside for the event. Courtesy Dubai Expo 2020.










Artist's impression of the digital projections of light shows at the proposed Dubai Expo 2020 site. Courtesy Dubai Expo 2020










The bid team estimates the event will attract 25 million visitors. Courtesy Dubai Expo 2020










The UAE’s bid to host Expo 2020 reaches a crucial stage as a visiting inspection team begins its four-day tour and evaluation of the plans.










Night time shows will be a feature at the proposed Dubai Expo 2020 site. Courtesy Dubai Expo 2020


----------



## erbse

No sympathy for Dubai doing it and showing off for the sake of it, again.

Sao Paulo should make it! kay:


----------



## William1605

FAAN said:


> São Paulo​
> 
> *New Renders*​


 
Amazing!! :cheers:


----------



## Gutovsky

^^ What I love the most in the São Paulo design plans are how it values the nature which already exists in the site. A picture from Google Earth showing it today, covered in green (and next to the highest point in the state, the Jaraguá peak, also covered in forest):


----------



## Aquinati

I think São Paulo is a great choice for the Expo. It is time for Brazil to show the world what is the best it has, and it is not the soccer and beaches, it is the cultural diversity and it is nature.
The values involved in these are essential to the future of the planet and are values that should be spread worldwide, it is the perfect opportunity to do so.


----------



## gabriel campos

Amazing


----------



## xrtn2

FAAN said:


> São Paulo
> 
> *New Renders*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Perfect:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## opusdei

Dubai is boring!


----------



## Carcará

The winning city will not be bigger, better or more powerful of all. The winning city will be that to show the best projects, proposals for a real gain in the world in 2020. And this concerns mainly the sustainability and social projects that represents the true legacy today and that's what we need as quickly as possible. 

I think Dubai is geared toward the more distant future, hence to 20 years upward, to that their projects can find a better place to the expo in the future. Dubai is amazing, I love the fact that the city is overshadowing the major cities of the world, but I still think it's not your time, regarding the dispute of Expo 2020 compared to projects more consistent with other cities. 

I think it would be best for Ayutthaya and Izmir the application in a scale of expo in 2022 and 2027... 

Before posting a comment about possible judgments, i recommend a review of the dossiers of candidacy.

In terms of projects so far for me the best are São Paulo and Ekaterinburg. But Russia two years before will host the World Cup 2018 and in Brazil his last major event will be in 2016. Russia is already with a sporting calendar fuller than the Brazil until 2020 for example. If the Turkey win the Olympics, beyond of the Euro Cup, hardly earns Expo 2020. 

The latest editions of the Expo will be in Asia and Europe. For these and others that Sao Paulo has to win. The city stands out for more interesting projects, from renewable energy, materials sustainable in series, environmental technologies, social until the things more innovative. The city that winning the Expo will be the one with the best thematic. Dubai has as theme: connecting minds ... But in Sao Paulo this will also have, besides the central character that is the human being in the midst of cultural diversity, and sustainable society, plus cell research, genome and many others underway in the world today. 

The main focus of Dubai is in technologies to detect the thought. But a little that will be presented at the opening ceremony of the 2014 World Cup. The initial project of mind reading is of a Brazilian with a U.S. institution and this is in development ... 

Latin America has never hosted an Expo of this magnitude, not even the Southern Hemisphere and nothing better than São Paulo to represent it in great style.

It will be an immeasurable loss, if Sao Paulo not beat with a project so good and special.


----------



## pilot_66

Yeah. I read, read, watch Russia in general, no one seriously considers - as a candidate


----------



## Face81

*Golden Accolades for UAE's EXPO Projects support Dubai's 2020 Bid*

Apr 16, 2013 - 10:49 - 

ABU DHABI, April 16th, 2013 (WAM) -- When Shamma Al Hosany, an Emirati diplomat representing the UAE's Ambassador in Washington, Youssef Al Othaiba, walked on to the stage at the NAB Show in Las Vegas at the recent awards ceremony for films in the ‘New York Festival's World's Best Television '&' Films Competition', she carried with her the hopes and expectations of a whole nation! It was for her about more than collecting a Gold Medal for the National Media Council's widely acclaimed film, The Turtle. It was also about demonstrating the UAE's commitment to the World Expo movement and supporting Dubai's bid to host a major World Expo in 2020. She reminded audiences of these facts in her acceptance speech.

Recognising that Expos are unique edutainment events that aim to inspire progress in many different fields, and to leave a lasting legacy, The Turtle combines an exciting, entertaining and heart-breaking story with some hard facts that resonate across the entire globe. Shamma's speech touched on some of the elements that combined to win gold at this most prestigious of film festivals.



.........




http://www.wam.org.ae/servlet/Satel...124&pagename=WAM/WamLocEnews/W-T-LEN-FullNews


----------



## Phantom of communism

Time-Lapse Ekaterinburg 2012-2013
64473931


----------



## Face81

*Price tag for Dubai's Expo 2020 dream: €6.46 billion*

Colin Simpson

Apr 27, 2013 

DUBAI // It will cost the UAE Dh30.84 billion to host Expo 2020 in Dubai if its bid is successful.

The total bill is listed in euros in a budget in Dubai’s official bid dossier as €6.46bn.Capital funding of €5.21bn would be required – but this figure includes some projects, such as a Metro extension, that are likely to go ahead whether or not the expo bid succeeds.

The team says the fair’s projected €1.25bn operating costs would be covered by revenues from ticket sales, sponsorship, food and beverage sales, merchandising and other sources. Various tickets are likely to be offered, including general admission, night, family, three-day and season.

..........

The dossier states the expo would attract 25 million visitors, who would make 33 million visits. It is thought 7.5 million would come from the UAE and the rest from abroad. The team estimates that 182 guest nations would take part and display areas of various sizes would be available. Countries would either build their own pavilions or occupy ones constructed by the organisers. Some pavilions could eventually become landmarks in other parts of the city or beyond, as there are plans to relocate them either on site or elsewhere after the expo.


.........


The prologue of the dossier concludes by stating the UAE would be honoured to host the expo: “We look forward to the day in 2020 when we will say to the world with our arms outstretched: Ahlan Wa Sahlan. Welcome to Dubai.”

.............



http://www.thenational.ae/news/uae-news/price-tag-for-dubais-expo-2020-dream-dh30-84-billion


----------



## Face81

*Secrets of Dubai's 2020 expo plans revealed in bid dossier*

Colin Simpson

Apr 28, 2013 









_Details of the UAE's planned bid for Expo 2020 have been revealed to the public for the first time. Pictured here is an artist's impression of Al Wasl Plaza - Oasis Fountain Day. Courtesy Dubai Expo 2020_


DUBAI //Secret details of the UAE's plans to host Expo 2020 in Dubai can be revealed to the public for the first time.

The official Dubai Expo 2020 bid document was submitted to the Bureau International des Expositions (BIE), which supervises world expos, in December. It had previously been seen only by those involved in the bid and BIE officials, but now The National has had an opportunity to examine it.

The 623-page plan covers subjects ranging from the budget, transport and safety to the proposed locations of the toilets at the 438-hectare expo site at Jebel Ali. It also includes details of a spectacular entertainment programme.

If the country's bid to stage Expo 2020 is successful, one of the highlights of the entertainment programme will be a dazzling pageant showcasing the first 50 years of the UAE.

It is just one of a vast range of entertainment attractions set out. Others include concerts, water spectaculars, theatrical extravaganzas, giant-size puppet shows and firework displays. The entertainment would continue into the night, long after the expo pavilions closed at 10pm.

The dossier was produced internally by the bid team and is divided into 20 chapters with titles such as Merits of the City and Region, Designing and Using the Expo Site, Approach to Sustainability and The Legacy of Dubai Expo 2020.

.........


http://www.thenational.ae/news/uae-news/secrets-of-dubais-expo-plans-revealed-in-bid-dossier


----------



## Face81

*Dubai Expo 2020 Site Masterplan*










Source: http://www.thenational.ae/news/uae-news/secrets-of-dubais-expo-plans-revealed-in-bid-dossier


----------



## Face81

*Why Dubai Is Rapidly Becoming the City of the Future*

Posted: 25/04/2013 18:04 

When I first heard about Dubai it was from someone who had never been. They were quick to judge it as a fake materialistic city built on nothing, full of dropout expats.

When I first visited Dubai nothing was further from the truth.

It is the most delicious cocktail of ancient and modernity, filled with every creed and colour, situated in the belly button of the world. To me the reverse was true. It was a stand out city, that exuded vitality and hope, a far cry from the crisis infused gloom hanging over the West.

.......

It is in this land of wanderers that over 120 nationalities have settled, making it the most culturally diverse place in the world. You only have to stand at customs to see the sea of faces all coming for new opportunities, to live better lives. Life is just more interesting when you are working alongside a bunch of Lebanese, Indians, Ossies and Europeans and it permeates into art, music, fashion and food. For breakfast you can have an English fry up breakfast, have a Lebanese kofta for lunch, New York cupcakes for tea and Japanese tepanyaki for dinner. At the Dubai mall Japanese designers rub shoulders with Arabian, Brit rock chic blends with Parisien couture.

..........

UAE are now bidding for 2020 and their expo plans are mind blowing. A whole area devoted to sustainability all house by a beautifully sculpted solar roof. It would be the most culturally diverse expo to have ever been created. You can be sure that the experience here as a visitor will be so much slicker, efficient and futuristic than any other city competing for it.

........

In ten years it has achieved what New York did in a 150.

............


http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/britchick-paris/why-dubai-is-rapidly-beco_b_3156110.html


----------



## malegi

LOL

Dubay is the new Las Vegas.


----------



## Face81

*Expo visitors can expect all the fun of the fair - plus puppets*

Colin Simpson

Apr 27, 2013 


DUBAI // Guests at a world expo in Dubai would be able to plan their visit with an online reservations system that allows them to tailor the day according to specific attractions they want to see.

On the day, they would be greeted at the site by musicians, oversized puppets and performers who would keep them amused as they queued at the ticket checkpoints, security checks and entry gates.

"All gateways will be designed to create a sense of excitement and anticipation, to welcome visitors in the Emirati tradition," the bid dossier says. Visitors would enter through one of four gates, depending on which means of transport they used to reach the site.

The bid team expects that many visitors will make their way to the Welcome Pavilion first, where staff would help them to orientate themselves in the vast site.

Most visitors are expected to gravitate towards Al Wasl Plaza, the heart of the expo. From there, they would move on to the major pavilions that ring the plaza. Signs and digital displays would prevent guests getting lost in a maze of attractions

......


Source: http://www.thenational.ae/news/uae-...he-fun-of-the-fair-plus-puppets#ixzz2RqspNcMq


----------



## Gutovsky

Things are getting serious among the contenders... Now I think São Paulo and Dubai are showing teeth, more than others!

Meanwhile, São Paulo is searching for foreign support: Mercociudades, an organization of Mercosul cities, supports its candidacy for the Expo-20:

*Mercociudades apoya la candidatura de São Paulo para ser sede de la Exposición Universal 2020*
http://www.mercociudades.org/pt-br/node/4122


----------



## Gerardogt

I think that Dubai only wants to "show off" what they have and what they can do with a lot of money but that doesn't means that they have faced "true" problems that meke them face Sustainability in a real way (It's development is not the best example of Sustainability). 

It's like having primitive goals like "built the tallest, the hugest, the most expensive..." but without a real "human sense" besides materialism and hedonism.
*
They should include "Gender equality and abolition of racist laws" in the theme of it's expo's bid. How you can pretend to really "connect minds" without that?*


----------



## Aquinati

^^ you said basically everything
Dubai lacks the values that the Expo aims to spread


----------



## Face81

*Dubai Expo 2020 would support 277,000 jobs*

85,000 positions would be created across wider regional economy, says report

Staff Report
Published: 17:50 May 9, 2013

Dubai: A recent report on economic impact of Expo 2020 by Oxford Economics shows that Dubai Expo 2020 would support over 277,000 jobs.

The report said a total of 77,149 jobs would be created between 2013-2021, 40 per cent of which would be within the travel and tourism sector.

The report estimates that 90 per cent of the projected 277,149 employment opportunities would occur from 2018 to 2021 with the ramp up to Expo 2020 and the demand generated by the 25 million expected visitors.

Of the 90 per cent, 147,000 jobs would be created in the travel and tourism sector, indicating the significant potential to convert a high percentage into permanent jobs to serve the expanded economy in the post-Expo period.

Importantly, the report demonstrates the positive impact for the wider region showing that for every Expo employee approximately 60 additional jobs will be sustained across other parts of the Mena economy.


http://gulfnews.com/business/economy/dubai-expo-2020-would-support-277-000-jobs-1.1181465


----------



## Face81

Gerardogt said:


> They should include "Gender equality and abolition of racist laws" in the theme of it's expo's bid. How you can pretend to really "connect minds" without that?



I refer you to one of my previous posts. You really ought to check your facts before painting the the entire Middle East region with the same broad brush. 

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/britchick-paris/why-dubai-is-rapidly-beco_b_3156110.html


----------



## Face81

Gutovsky said:


> Meanwhile, São Paulo is searching for foreign support: Mercociudades, an organization of Mercosul cities, supports its candidacy for the Expo-20:


Dubai has been canvasing international support for a very long time now. It will be interesting to see what happens in June and which cities get dropped....


----------



## Gerardogt

Thank you for the link but i would prefer to read the opinion from an indian who works building the skyscrapers or from a gay couple.

Discrimination:

http://my.telegraph.co.uk/expat/ann...ent-discrimination-–-a-fact-of-life-in-dubai/

http://www.thenational.ae/thenation...awful-use-of-uae-labour-law-on-discrimination

http://bkpk.me/why-i-left-dubai-and-wont-come-back-part-12/

Being gay in Dubai:
http://detainedindubai.org/Detained_In_Dubai/Gay_in_Dubai.html

I admire the development of Dubai and it's beauty but an expo is not only about showing the marvels that a rich and intelligent economy can built, human develompent and equity is important too. The fact that people from almost 120 countries lives there doesn't means that every one lives under the same conditions.




Face81 said:


> I refer you to one of my previous posts. You really ought to check your facts before painting the the entire Middle East region with the same broad brush.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/britchick-paris/why-dubai-is-rapidly-beco_b_3156110.html


----------



## Gerardogt

__


----------



## VCollaborator

Gerardogt said:


> Thank you for the link but i would prefer to read an opinion from an indian who works building the skyscrapers or from a gay couple.
> 
> Discrimination:
> 
> http://my.telegraph.co.uk/expat/ann...ent-discrimination-–-a-fact-of-life-in-dubai/
> 
> http://www.thenational.ae/thenation...awful-use-of-uae-labour-law-on-discrimination
> 
> http://bkpk.me/why-i-left-dubai-and-wont-come-back-part-12/
> 
> Being gay in Dubai:
> http://detainedindubai.org/Detained_In_Dubai/Gay_in_Dubai.html
> 
> I admire the development of Dubai and it's beauty but an expo is not only about showing the marvels that a rich and intelligent economy can built, human develompent and equity is important too. The fact that people from almost 120 countries lives there doesn't means that every one lives under the same conditions.


So do you think that the solution to solve the above problems would be to not award Expo 2020 to Dubai? hno:

I am sure that every contender for the 2020 Expo has similar problems so your argument is invalid. You are right when saying that fact Dubai is represented by 120+ nationalities doesn't equate to complete equality, but the same thing can be said about a country's laws. Just because laws exist doesn't mean that they are enforced and that all people follow/respect them.


----------



## caiocco

The problems pointed by *Gerardogt* appears to contrast with the focus of the exposition. Diversity without equality means nothing, at least for me. The São Paulo city video tried to show the power of diversity and this is not just for marketing, but because diversity usually is truly and really respected here.

Of course São Paulo has many social problems, a lot of contrast and so on, but we're not willing to impress with economic power or a beautiful skyline. The exposition' site has some planned potential to solve social questions, also being sustainable. The exposition isn't situated on a very rich place, it's nothing like _Paulista_ Avenue or the new centralization of business and technology buildings located at margins of _Pinheiros_ River. The place has a lot of space, vivid nature and infrastructure.


----------



## VCollaborator

caiocco said:


> The problems pointed by *Gerardogt* appears to contrast with the focus of the exposition. Diversity without equality means nothing, at least for me.


Equality exists in Dubai. Just because some people are treated badly doesn't mean all people are treated in that way. 



> The São Paulo city video tried to show the power of diversity and this is not just for marketing, but because diversity usually is truly and really respected here.


São Paulo's video shows diversity, but it doesn't show what it has helped or will help to achieve, while Dubai's videos does. 



> Of course São Paulo has many social problems, a lot of contrast and so on, but we're not willing to impress with economic power or a beautiful skyline. The exposition' site has some planned potential to solve social questions, also being sustainable. The exposition isn't situated on a very rich place, it's nothing like _Paulista_ Avenue or the new centralization of business and technology buildings located at margins of _Pinheiros_ River. The place has a lot of space, vivid nature and infrastructure.


Dubai's expo site will help to bring ideas exhibited at the expo from all over the world to reality. It is not just going to serve the UAE government's ambitions to improve Emiratis' quality of living. :nuts:


----------



## Nikonov_Ivan

VCollaborator said:


> Equality exists in Dubai. Just because some people are treated badly doesn't mean all people are treated in that way.
> 
> São Paulo's video shows diversity, but it doesn't show what it has helped or will help to achieve, while Dubai's videos does.
> 
> Dubai's expo site will help to bring ideas exhibited at the expo from all over the world to reality. It is not just going to serve the UAE government's ambitions to improve Emiratis' quality of living. :nuts:


What are you talking about? Is it good that in Dubai gays are jailed? Or what's about the laws that permits people to hold hands in public places? I love Dubai very much and I hope that it will win this bid, but this laws are crazy


----------



## VCollaborator

Nikonov_Ivan said:


> What are you talking about? Is it good that in Dubai gays are jailed? Or what's about the laws that permits people to holding hands in public places?


Where did I say that it is right? I just said that equality does exist in Dubai. I mean people in Dubai are also humans. Not beings without emotions as caiocco tried suggest by saying if equality doesn't exist diversity doesn't either. caiocco is basically putting the same label on everybody in Dubai. :bash: 



> I love Dubai very much and I hope that it will win this bid, but this laws are crazy


I agree that they are unfair.


----------



## FelipeMacedo

VCollaborator said:


> Equality exists in Dubai. Just because some people are treated badly doesn't mean all people are treated in that way.


Did you really said that? "Equality exists in Dubai, some people are treated badly and some are not" lol



> São Paulo's video shows diversity, but it doesn't show what it has helped or will help to achieve, while Dubai's videos does.


Do we have to tell the whole story of the city and the country in the videos to show why our people are so diverse? I don't get your point



> Dubai's expo site will help to bring ideas exhibited at the expo from all over the world to reality. It is not just going to serve the UAE government's ambitions to improve Emiratis' quality of living. :nuts:


All of the cities that applied to the Expo have this objective of showing ideas from all over the world. And I'm sorry, but I still don't get why Dubai is the best choice for the Expo


----------



## Frozt

Really, I don't know why people from Brazil come to insult Dubai and say it has no chances to win the expo. Envy of Dubai? And the most important thing about the expo aren't that stupid laws of Dubai(I don't like them)but the creativity an innovation of the project and the reputation and popularity of the city.


----------



## Nikonov_Ivan

^^ I think that popularity doesn't make much sence. I think that Astana( expo 2017) isn't very popular and isn't global city. 
I think that Dubai's geographical position is much better than San Paulo's.


----------



## FAAN

I'm Brazilian and I never ridiculed the candidacy of any city. Also do not understand this!


----------



## Frozt

I didn't said all the brazilian criticized Dubai' candidacy


----------



## caiocco

I'm not against Dubai, guys. I'm just exposing my point of view crossing out the Expo' proposal with some arguments that I read here.

If the laws and the whole society environment don't matter, then all the discussion is becoming empty from now on, but not only the discussion, but also the Expo.

São Paulo has a good reputation too, but I won't start something that would sound like a "City x City".


----------



## FelipeMacedo

I'm sorry if I looked rude. I said it here before: Dubai is an amazing city. But in my opinion, it doesn't have the values that the Expo seeks. That's just what I, and I think that of all the Brazilians here, are saying.


----------



## Face81

Gerardogt said:


> Thank you for the link but i would prefer to read the opinion from an indian who works building the skyscrapers or from a gay couple.


You specifically mentioned gender equality in your post, which is why I provided the link. 

Every society has different strata's and Dubai, or Sao Paulo for that matter are no different. The Expo is opportunity for a city to showcase itself and with that comes the good, the bad and the ugly, and the opportunity to improve itself. Let's be very clear here, no candidate is perfect and the EXPO will hopefully help inspire a generation and drive improvements at an economic and social level. 

My two pence.


----------



## bozenBDJ

Please stay on topic


----------



## Edil Arda

http://www.expoizmir.org.tr/Galeri.aspx#expo[gallery2]/2/


----------



## Aquinati

^^ beautiful city, indeed


----------



## Face81

*Expo 2020: Why Britain is backing Dubai*

The emirate is not only a city of Arabia, but of the world, a global hub where cultures, ideas and people from around the planet meet

By William Hague, UK Foreign Secretary, Special to Gulf News

Published: 13:22 May 15, 2013


The story goes that when the Crystal Palace was unveiled in Hyde Park in 1851, at the start of the Great Exhibition, covered in glass and glittering in the sun, observers said it resembled something out of the Arabian Nights, much in vogue at the time. Nothing like it had ever been seen in London before.

...........

There is an extremely strong field of contenders to host the 2020 Expo, the successor to the Great Exhibition. Sao Paulo, Izmir, Ekaterinburg, Ayutthaya and Dubai are all extraordinary cities which offer something unique to the world. But to my mind, one bid stands out. *Today, I announced in our parliament that the United Kingdom will be backing Dubai as the host of the 2020 Expo.*

............

So the United Kingdom will be backing Dubai to host the 2020 Expo because it deserves the opportunity to share its achievements with the world and because it would be a fantastic demonstration of the dynamism and potential of the region. I wish its people every success in the bid and beyond.



http://gulfnews.com/opinions/columnists/expo-2020-why-britain-is-backing-dubai-1.1183093


----------



## doudousouli

When will we know what city will organize the EXPO 2020?


----------



## TEBC

october or november this year


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ :check:


----------



## Face81

doudousouli said:


> When will we know what city will organize the EXPO 2020?





TEBC said:


> october or november this year


In June, two cities will be elimimnated. The final vote will take place on the 13th of November, 2013, in Buenos Aires, where the 164 national members of the BIE will vote for one of the three remaining candidate cities.


----------



## Face81

*Dubai Expo 2020 Higher Committee holds meeting*

WAM
Published: 18:10 May 16, 2013

Dubai: The UAE’s Higher Committee for Hosting the 2020 World Expo in Dubai held a meeting on Wednesday chaired by Shaikh Ahmad Bin Saeed Al Maktoum, President of Dubai Civil Aviation and Chairman and Chief Executive of Emirates airline & Group and Chairman of the Higher Committee for Hosting the 2020 World Expo in Dubai.

With only six months remaining of the country’s bid to host World Expo 2020, the Higher Committee reviewed final preparations for the 153rd International Exhibitions Bureau (BIE) General Assembly meeting in Paris in June. This will be the penultimate opportunity for each candidate city to present a compelling case to the voting members of the BIE ahead of their final decision in November this year. 


..........



http://gulfnews.com/business/economy/expo-2020-higher-committee-holds-meeting-1.1184465


----------



## TEBC

morenoque said:


> ^^That's irrelevant to award the organization of Expo.
> 
> What is important is how they can affect the recent unrest has been Brazil, which have shown remarkable social discontent with the allocation of public resources.
> 
> Are Brazilians really agree that billions of dollars are devoted to the organization of big events rather than reduce social inequalities?


btw the same kind of protests are seen in France and United Kingdom


----------



## morenoque

TEBC said:


> perfect! less than 5% o the protests were against the events. the events were just used to get the intl media attention. what happened in UAE is simply the oposite of what happene in Brazil, while here protesters went to street exercising the democracy in UAE the lack of it is shown by the arrest of a girl that was raped.



Anyway, guess what they will have in mind BIE members to designate the future site of Expo 2020 is that the chosen city is in a position to guarantee the safety of the event and of course to meet deadlines.

In fact already it is questioned the appropriateness of Brazil to host the FIFA World Cup: *Blatter: Brazil may be wrong World Cup choice*.

Of course, in a democracy people can go out to protest. It will be important that there will not grounds for it.

On the other hand, if we measure the quality of a country democratic respect for the rights of women, unfortunately Brazil would stay in a bad place (*Violence Against Women Rampant at Brazil* / _*American Woman Gang-Raped and Beaten on Brazilian Transit Van*_).


----------



## TEBC

morenoque said:


> Anyway, guess what they will have in mind BIE members to designate the future site of Expo 2020 is that the chosen city is in a position to guarantee the safety of the event and of course to meet deadlines.
> 
> In fact already it is questioned the appropriateness of Brazil to host the FIFA World Cup: *Blatter: Brazil may be wrong World Cup choice*.
> 
> Of course, in a democracy people can go out to protest. It will be important that there will not grounds for it.
> 
> On the other hand, if we measure the quality of a country democratic respect for the rights of women, unfortunately Brazil would stay in a bad place (*Violence Against Women Rampant at Brazil* / _*American Woman Gang-Raped and Beaten on Brazilian Transit Van*_).


still a better choice than Spain, that keep biding for everything and lose. And I bet with you even with our problems where women would rather live between Brazil and UAE.


----------



## TEBC

BTW Ive forgot that only in Brazil we have rapes: British tourist, 31, brutally gang-raped metres from Spanish holiday apartment by 'three men including 70-year-old

Before bash someone look at your own problems: Spain second-worst in Europe for human-trafficking and forced prostitution


----------



## morenoque

Talking about the situation in Spain is not relevant to this post, any Spanish city is a candidate for Expo 2020.

I just saw the BIE Facebook Page hno:

I hope no one do the same with other candidate cities, because it would also be very unfair.

Unfortunately, cases of rape and violence occur in all countries (some more often than others). No country is free from violence.


----------



## caiocco

morenoque said:


> ^^That's irrelevant to award the organization of Expo.


Do you mind to explain why? The occurrence mentioned may lead to some legislative concerns.



morenoque said:


> What is important is how they can affect the *recent unrest has been Brazil*, which have shown remarkable social discontent with the allocation of public resources.


Actually, the riots are smaller than before. Do you have some background about Brazilian culture, social problems etc? It's clear that the middle class isn't politicized enough to claim anything with efficiency, this is why the riots are smaller now.



morenoque said:


> Are Brazilians really agree that billions of dollars are devoted to the organization of big events rather than reduce social inequalities?


Most people don't even know how smaller are the sums dedicated to the FIFA's World Cup compared to other kinds of investments from federal government. Are you really thinking that FIFA's World Cup has received more investment than the public health system or some infrastructure areas? If so, please, be more careful when reading news. I also think that's valid to say that São Paulo's proposal for Expo2020 includes re-qualification measures that benefits not only the poor, but Pirituba as a whole.



morenoque said:


> Anyway, guess what they will have in mind BIE members to designate the future site of Expo 2020 is that the chosen city is in a position to guarantee the safety of the event and of course to meet deadlines.


If you don't know, I need to say that São Paulo receives events every day, the city isn't famous for being a tourist destination here, São Paulo breathes the word "business", being a strategic place for many companies that have money circulating in Latin America. The safety will be guaranteed.



morenoque said:


> In fact already it is questioned the appropriateness of Brazil to host the FIFA World Cup: *Blatter: Brazil may be wrong World Cup choice*.
> 
> Of course, in a democracy people can go out to protest. It will be important that there will not grounds for it.


Hmm, an United Kingdom domain, maybe we have some kind of opinion that has more than Brazil's reality being considered. Very vague and sensationalist... hno:



morenoque said:


> On the other hand, if we measure the quality of a country democratic respect for the rights of women, unfortunately Brazil would stay in a bad place (*Violence Against Women Rampant at Brazil* / _*American Woman Gang-Raped and Beaten on Brazilian Transit Van*_).


Cool, another episode of rape, I guess this kind of crime also happens around the world... I can give you one guarantee here (and this argument will be enough, because this discussion is starting to be pointless): the victim will not be considered guilty. The another news, involving Belo Monte is just too much out of topic for me, sorry... we're talking about São Paulo or just of everything that's bad to try to dismiss any potential here?


----------



## Nassba09

TEBC said:


> perfect! less than 5% o the protests were against the events. the events were just used to get the intl media attention. what happened in UAE is simply the oposite of what happene in Brazil, while here protesters went to street exercising the democracy in UAE the lack of it is shown by the arrest of a girl that was raped.


first thing prove me that in UAE there were any protests against the government ... been living here all my life i still didn't see any .... in other hand women in UAE are treated ( less likely to be raped and abused ) and are safer in UAE then in brazil .. so stop being blindly throwing bullshit about UAE .... in other hand the purpose of the girl to be jailed was not because she was raped ... you should check the law of UAE first.


----------



## Nassba09

TEBC said:


> BTW Ive forgot that only in Brazil we have rapes: British tourist, 31, brutally gang-raped metres from Spanish holiday apartment by 'three men including 70-year-old
> 
> Before bash someone look at your own problems: Spain second-worst in Europe for human-trafficking and forced prostitution


you just were just bashing UAE with out having any clue .... then your super hypocritical to bring this sentance :bash:


----------



## morenoque

caiocco said:


> If you don't know, I need to say that São Paulo receives events every day, the city isn't famous for being a tourist destination here, São Paulo breathes the word "business", being a strategic place for many companies that have money circulating in Latin America. The safety will be guaranteed.


Exactly the same could be said of Dubai (If you do not know)

And as I said before, I think those are important factors to designate the chosen city. I've written in this post because to consider an unfortunate event is unfair and irrelevant, because misfortunes and injustices happen everywhere (some places more than others, maybe this is relevant).


----------



## Nikonov_Ivan

Guys, I think that comparing São Paulo and Dubai is absolutely pointless. 
BTW Don't forget about the high level of crime in Brazil( while Dubai is one of the safes cities in the world)


----------



## Frozt

And what about the Amazon?


----------



## caiocco

morenoque said:


> Exactly the same could be said of Dubai (If you do not know)
> 
> And as I said before, I think those are important factors to designate the chosen city. I've written in this post because to consider an unfortunate event is unfair and irrelevant, because misfortunes and injustices happen everywhere (some places more than others, maybe this is relevant).


Ok. Let's forget the laws.



Nikonov_Ivan said:


> Guys, I think that comparing São Paulo and Dubai is absolutely pointless.
> BTW Don't forget about the high level of crime in Brazil( while Dubai is one of the safes cities in the world)


You are correct, however, comparing Dubai with Brazil, a continental Latin American country doesn't appears to be logical. There's a big gap between São Paulo and many Brazilian cities, this should be obvious.



Frozt said:


> And what about the Amazon?


You're talking about the Legal Amazon (Amazônia Legal)? São Paulo is very far away from this region.


----------



## juan.83

Frozt said:


> And what about the Amazon?


Go back to high school :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## amir bbbb

cool


----------



## Puppetgeneral

I have heard that Thailand cancelled its bid, or some one else.


----------



## copa olympic

*Ekaterinburg 2020 theme symposium : The Global Mind: The Future of Globalization and It's Impact On Our World 

*




The theme symposiums of the other Candidate cities:
Sao Paulo: Power of Diversity, Harmony for Growth 19-20 September.
Izmir: New Routes for a Better World, Health for All 7-8 October.
Dubai: Connecting Minds, Creating The Future 22-24 October.
The Election of the 2020 World Expo Host City at the BIE General Assembly 26-27 November.


----------



## G.A.M.E.R

Dubai please :cheers:


----------



## city_thing

Russia won't win because of their homophobic government. You can rule them out right now. They're already in the middle of controversy because of those laws and the upcoming Olympics in Sochi.

That leaves Turkey and Brazil. Both countries have civil unrest, though Turkey is closer to the Middle East and the troubles in Syria. Refugees are flowing across the border and the expo would make a staging ground for protests.

Pretty sure Brazil is the only option left, though Dubai could just buy them. A bit more debt won't hurt.


----------



## AlMos

^^^^^^

_Jag applåderar den ryska lagen_
https://www.realisten.se/2013/07/30/jag-appladerar-den-ryska-lagen/


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ Not that kind of news. :nono:


----------



## archilover

Dubai deserve the shot!the theme was really impressive!


----------



## Puppetgeneral

Any news about who is going to win?


----------



## Yako1

TEBC said:


> perfect! less than 5% o the protests were against the events. the events were just used to get the intl media attention. what happened in UAE is simply the oposite of what happene in Brazil, while here protesters went to street exercising the democracy in UAE the lack of it is shown by the arrest of a girl that was raped.


Or the arrests of some UAE citizens who were considered a threat to the country... or the stateless people who have lived in the UAE for decades, even before its formation..

Not to forget the way that all those buildings and pieces of infrastructure are being built.. the blue collar and lower sections of the workforce are treated very badly.. such is the differences in earnings.. in other words, the wealth gap is pretty big..


----------



## Yako1

Nassba09 said:


> first thing prove me that in UAE there were any protests against the government ... been living here all my life i still didn't see any .... in other hand women in UAE are treated ( less likely to be raped and abused ) and are safer in UAE then in brazil .. so stop being blindly throwing bullshit about UAE .... in other hand the purpose of the girl to be jailed was not because she was raped ... you should check the law of UAE first.


The UAE took note of protests/riots taking place in other parts of the Arab world, including the Khaleej area.. and then decided to introduced additional perks to prevent any protests.. Saudi Arabia and Oman did the same.. although there were some minor strikes in these areas..


----------



## Yako1

Nikonov_Ivan said:


> Guys, I think that comparing São Paulo and Dubai is absolutely pointless.
> BTW Don't forget about the high level of crime in Brazil( while Dubai is one of the safes cities in the world)


And comparing a country with one city is pointless too...
And remember, brazil has about 160 million people.. the UAE, less than 10 million?


----------



## [email protected]

Just so you guys know, São Paulo, in its 'expanded center' has the crime rate equivalent to that of European capitals, like Paris, for instance. Most of its decreasing numbers in violece refer to peripheral regions.

And I also do think that comparing cities doesn't do any good, since all of them have clear reasons to be on the dispute, and as any other place in the world, have their ups and downs.


----------



## OrlandoBragaJr

Everyone talks about crime rates when they want to criticize Brazil (and South America for the matter of fact) when for me the region where UAE is located has another kind of violence. Is violence of rights, religion, and so on. Talk about poverty? So look at your own problems.
Besides, we don't have as many threats regarding terrorism in here than in Middle East and around.
We have problems? Yes. The same way any country has. Now what we should consider is: are things changing? The EXPO can help boost those changes? Again the answer it would be yes. There are changes happening and they can be helped by this major event, which will help the flow of money throughout the city by its location "ouside"of the downtown area.
But maybe only a few here knows that, since almost everyone makes criticism just for the sake of doing it...


----------



## Architecture Addict

Frozt said:


> And what about the Amazon?


:lol::lol:

3971km - Distance from São Paulo to Manaus, the biggest city of the Amazon region.


----------



## [email protected]

Architecture Addict said:


> :lol::lol:
> 
> 3971km - Distance from São Paulo to Manaus, the biggest city of the Amazon region.


4 hour flight.


----------



## Gekadisc

At the time, as San Paulo, Dubai and Izmir are playing fair, Ekaterinburg is buying votes.
$40k from the Russian budget to the state of Vanuatu.
The same to the state of Fiji.
Tuvalu: repair two schools and a police station, the purchase of radios and electric shock batons for police officers, payment of overseas trips for members of the local government
The Republic of Kiribati: Russia pays for Kiribati delegation trip to Paris.
Republic of the Marshall Islands: Russia takes over the funding of the summit participants the Pacific Islands Forum.
Republic of Palau: $ 500,000 to eliminate the effects of the typhoon.
East Timor: a Russian translation and publication of a collection of poems, Prime Minister Gusmão K. "My sea."

I think ekaterinburg's bid should be eliminated. Shame to russia


----------



## [email protected]

Very sad indeed!


----------



## Puppetgeneral

SHAME ON RUSSIA, THEY THINK BUYING OVER ALL THE PACIFIC ISLAND COUNTRIES WILL HELP THEM TO WIN?


----------



## Phantom of communism

UAE buys voices of European countries, Russia - Pacific Island countries. Where problem?


----------



## Nikonov_Ivan

Russian won't win anyway...


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Phantom of communism said:


> UAE buys voices of European countries, Russia - Pacific Island countries. Where problem?


where broblem ? RUSSIA BROBLEM !!!


----------



## Gekadisc

Phantom of communism said:


> UAE buys voices of European countries


How can you prove it?)



Phantom of communism said:


> Where problem?


The problem is that it is not fair.


----------



## sept

The world is a dark, unfair place, didn't you know that simple truth Gekadisc?
Survival of the fittest. And may the strongest win.


----------



## Puppetgeneral

It is unfair the present but trust me the pain of now turns to the joy of future. Also I think sometimes its unfair because your heart is slightly to the left so its not always fair that second but I always think that slightly more to left turns to more fairness later. 

But its true, the world is dark but compare russia to Uae, which one would you rather go to the future russia or future UAE?


----------



## morenoque

Phantom of communism said:


> UAE buys voices of European countries, Russia - Pacific Island countries. Where problem?


hno: Ok, already we know that your people will purchase the wills of people based on money, thanks for the confirmation.

Fortunately, the rest of the world works differently.


----------



## morenoque

*New York Times says UAE will win World Expo 2020 bid*












> Dubai is expected to win the bid to host 2020 World Expo thanks to government support and owing to political tensions in other countries bidding for the prestigious event, the US New York Times newspaper has said.
> 
> In an article about the event, the paper cited official statements in Dubai expecting the emirate to receive more than 25 million visitors and 270,000 new jobs.
> 
> Dubai, which would be the first host of the world’s fair in the Middle East, has emerged as the front-runner,” it said.
> 
> “Political tensions in Russia and in Turkey could hurt the chances of Yekaterinburg and Izmir.”
> 
> The paper said São Paulo in Brazil, the largest city in the Southern Hemisphere, is seen as least likely to succeed when the 100 or so delegates of the exposition bureau’s General Assembly vote in November.
> 
> “The fact that all of the 2020 bidders come from emerging markets is indicative of the changing landscape of international relations,” it said.


*Source*.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM

São Paulo ftw!


----------



## www.sercan.de

Congrats Dubai and Good luck Izmir for the next bid


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ Ah well, the 'briberist' won hno: I don't want to come if that's the case hno: .


----------



## Galandar

This time it is way too easy to predict the winner. I am sure Dubai will organize the best EXPO ever. Best of luck!


----------



## Gutovsky

ReNaHtEiM said:


> São Paulo ftw!


Our bid is very nice and has the best possibilities for changing the panorama of the place where it will be located, but Dubai is investing big in their bid, while we have too much to cope with right now. 

Our greatest asset is, right now, the fact that we will host the opening of the World Cup, an event that only loses in importance to the Final Match and the opening of the Olympics - which will both happen in Rio, a 4-hour car drive away. Also, we will have a brand new Terminal for our International Airport in Guarulhos, as well as an all-new airport for Campinas - Viracopos, located by the same road that stays beside the Expo, a new subway line (we will have 6 by then, plus 2 monorails and several other urban train lines). By the way, most of these will be ready ayway, regardless of the city being chosen for the Expo, and many are already under construction or to be bid to private companies.

As for Dubai, well, it's Dubai... No introductions needed! I really think they'll win this one, but São Paulo should present its bid again.


----------



## Puppetgeneral

Gutovsky said:


> Our bid is very nice and has the best possibilities for changing the panorama of the place where it will be located, but Dubai is investing big in their bid, while we have too much to cope with right now.
> 
> Our greatest asset is, right now, the fact that we will host the opening of the World Cup, an event that only loses in importance to the Final Match and the opening of the Olympics - which will both happen in Rio, a 4-hour car drive away. Also, we will have a brand new Terminal for our International Airport in Guarulhos, as well as an all-new airport for Campinas - Viracopos, located by the same road that stays beside the Expo, a new subway line (we will have 6 by then, plus 2 monorails and several other urban train lines). By the way, most of these will be ready ayway, regardless of the city being chosen for the Expo, and many are already under construction or to be bid to private companies.
> 
> As for Dubai, well, it's Dubai... No introductions needed! I really think they'll win this one, but São Paulo should present its bid again.



Well I am not sure about this but Brazil has used up a lot of money. Not saying this is bad but maybe is it using too much? Wasting a little of it? 
Because for the same city to hold major sports and international event in 2 years, wow must be thinking lots of money must be put in to this

Also when are they announcing whose going to win? Date.


----------



## copa olympic

I can agree if the reason is the money and the investment in the project plus other reasons such as the connection with the world
Dubai Airport is the largest in the region and it's very easy to come to Dubai from any place in the world
but the "Political" reasons is what I don't agree with
someone says the USA will support Dubai .. the USA is not a member of the BIE
and do not have the right to vote
and I don't see why they could support by lobbying and ask the other countries to vote
if they care about the expos ( the US take part in every Expo but as non-member of the BIE) they should officially re-join the organization
if they mean by political tension the syrian problem with Turkey and the Russian support for Al-Asad 
the UAE in the other hand has more relations with Syria as an Arabian country
the UAE take part with Qatar and the NATO in the war against Al-Gaddafi in Libya and are ready to take part in any war against Al-Asad system.
if it's the LGBT rights in Russia .. it's much worse in the UAE as everyone know
if the BIE will take the LGBT community rights into consideration
there is only one choice " Sao Paulo " Brazil is the only candidate country that give the full rights to the LGBT 
but I doubt this will play any role as unlike the IOC and FIFA when you have people from different backgrounds voting
here with the BIE delegates represent countries vote ( and some of the countries especially in Africa and Asia has much worse laws against the LGBT )
there is another small problem for Dubai here "Israel" 
the UAE do not recognize Israel as a country and the Israelites are forbidden from entering the land of UAE
even if the government made an exception for the world expo I doubt the people ( especially the native Arabs ) will be happy to see the Israeli pavilion with the Israeli flag rising in the sky of Dubai
they will need more security for the Israeli pavilion/section anyway
for the vote itself I don't know if Israel have any power inside the BIE or if they can lead a lobby against the Dubai bid.
for Puppetgeneral the vote and the announcement will be at the next BIE General Assembly 26-27 November.. most likely the second day 27 November.


----------



## Majed

Watch Dubai EXPO 2020 HD

http://vimeo.com/61578173


----------



## Face81

*Netherlands backs Dubai Expo 2020 bid*

By Shane McGinley Tuesday, 17 September 2013 10:01 AM

The Dutch Minister of Foreign Affairs, Frans Timmermans, has announced his country's official support for the UAE's bid to host Expo 2020 in Dubai. The Minister announced this news during a bilateral meeting with HH Sheikh Abdullah bin Zayed Al Nahyan, UAE Minister of Foreign Affairs, in Dubai, the WAM News agency reported.

"The Netherlands is very pleased to support the UAE in its bid for Expo 2020. The consultation and assessment to decide a balanced position was lengthy. The Netherlands was extremely impressed with the efforts the UAE has invested in their bid for Expo 2020. The plans and strategy the UAE has put in place are remarkable," the minister said in a press release after the announcement.

While in Dubai, the minister also met with Dutch companies that have a presence in the UAE. The chairmen of the Netherlands Business Council and the Benelux Business Council both welcomed the decision, while Dutch businesses have expressed a strong voice in favour of supporting the UAE's bid for Expo 2020.


......





http://www.arabianbusiness.com/netherlands-backs-dubai-expo-2020-bid-518551.html


----------



## [email protected]

^^ I wonder what was Netherlands price... maybe an all-time record sale of tulips?


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

looks like no other city can face Dubai at this bid process..


----------



## Dubai_Boy

DUBAI DUBAI DUBAI !!!!


----------



## copa olympic

*THE DIVERSITY SYMPOSIUM, SAO PAULO’S LAST CHALLENGE IN THE RACE FOR EXPO 2020
*









Two months after the Ekaterinburg symposium on the Global Mind, it is now Sao Paulo's turn to uphold the theme of its Expo in front of the BIE Member States.

The symposium is the last step in the race to win the right to host Expo 2020. It is a unique opportunity for candidates to expose the theme they have chosen and demonstrate how it raises questions in tune with the member states' agendas.

The very cosmopolitan city of Sao Paulo chose to build its Expo bid on the theme of diversity. By focusing on this notion, Expo organizers want to demonstrate how diversity can be the key to growth and progress by bringing together ideas, cultures, innovations from all around the world to solve today's challenges.










On September 21st, the Sao Paulo symposium will give an overview of the variety of subjects tackled by the theme and show the links between diversity and growth, public policies, sustainable development and intercultural dialogue.

The symposiums of the 2 other candidate cities, Izmir and Dubai, will take place in October before the vote of November 27th during the BIE General Assembly.

BIE


----------



## copa olympic

> İzmir’s “Health for All“ symposium which is named after the city’s EXPO 2020 theme, will be held between 7-8 October. The Symposium will be participated by BIE delegates and will contain Turkish and foreign speakers who will talk about the health issues of the world. With its “Health for all” theme, İzmir aims to bring all nations under one roof in EXPO 2020 to find collective solutions against world’s ever growing health problems.












http://expo2020izmirsymposium.org/default.aspx



> If you believe in "Health for All" ideal, you can sign our manifesto petition and support us.


http://expo2020izmirmanifesto.wesign.it/en


----------



## Yako1

Dubai_Boy said:


> DUBAI DUBAI DUBAI !!!!


NO NO NO!! I do not want Dubai to win.. There is a Facebook page which tries to make more people aware of the crappy labour laws in the Emirates...

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dubai-should-not-win-the-Expo2020-bid/147759262099947?fref=ts

So much for their gleaming skyscrapers and hotels and expressways huh..


----------



## Puppetgeneral

Thailand is eliminated, and Russia has been cheating too much. And Sao Paulo probably doesn't have a chance against the rest. 

So we come down to Izmir and Dubai. 

I really want Dubai to win but Istanbul lost 2020 olympics (very pissed at that) so I don't know I think if either wins I don't really care any more!


----------



## FAAN

How is that? Izmir has more chances than São Paulo? Can you explain me that? Get info dude :nuts:


----------



## malegi

Go SP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 009

Dubai has no competition in this


----------



## Maisonette

Dubai will win 100 %

Congratulation Dubai for winning Expo 2020 :applause:


----------



## Azrain98

^^ not yet.....lol


----------



## bozenBDJ

^ *No way*, and i'm against their bid.


----------



## Dubai_Boy

peterprinciple said:


> It won't be Dubai.


Are we all obliged now to believe what you just said because you put a full stop at the end of it ? :?


----------



## Frozt

Agree or not, Dubai is the strongest candidate in this bid.


----------



## caiocco

Strongest candidate by influence (aka money), not by own merit.


----------



## bozenBDJ

^ I agree, Sao Paulo is the best one overall. Period.


----------



## Seoul_Korea

Izmir *-*


----------



## Puppetgeneral

Well i guess everybody has their favorite cities. But the important reason that they might think about Sao Paulo because of the protest of all of these events. Although this is showing a country becoming a developed country but who wants a civil war in an important country in the world because of a game. They would probably think more about Sao Paulo instead of justing saying yes. 

Dubai and Izmir has really good chance because a lot of people know Dubai now and it isn't a forced muslim country like Saudi and Yemen. And since turkey lost the bid for olympics so, I would go to Turkey and UAE


----------



## FAAN

Following your logic in thinking only in protests, Izmir would not have chances, since Turkey also had major protests this year :dunno:


----------



## Frozt

I hardly think Izmir will win. The expo always has been located in a famous, rich city.
Hardly anyone know Izmir. And also, Turkey isn't a secure country now.


----------



## TanerErol

If Dubai is not winning, then i am the president of the universe :nuts:

They will win, of course. They are the richest,most famous and most safe city. I bet the planet Jupiter for this.


----------



## Poul_

another event for a country that does not offer anything but money, like WC Qatar 2022...


----------



## caiocco

Puppetgeneral said:


> Well i guess everybody has their favorite cities. But the important reason that they might think about Sao Paulo because of the protest of all of these events. Although this is showing a country becoming a developed country but who wants a civil war in an important country in the world because of a game. They would probably think more about Sao Paulo instead of justing saying yes.
> 
> Dubai and Izmir has really good chance because a lot of people know Dubai now and it isn't a forced muslim country like Saudi and Yemen. And since turkey lost the bid for olympics so, I would go to Turkey and UAE


Civil war? What kind of biased press are you reading?


----------



## meds

Frozt said:


> I hardly think Izmir will win. The expo always has been located in a famous, rich city.
> Hardly anyone know Izmir. And also, Turkey isn't a secure country now.


Expo would be a perfect chance to bring Izmir to a next level, remember Barcelona 92 Olympics?
As for the security i don't think any candidates are really perfect.


----------



## Frozt

meds said:


> Expo would be a perfect chance to bring Izmir to a next level, remember Barcelona 92 Olympics?
> As for the security i don't think any candidates are really perfect.


:lol: Are you comparing Barcelona with Izmir? I have visited Barcelona many times, and it has always been a very famous city and much richer than Izmir.
Even is in the top 10 of the most visited cities. 
In terms of security Turkey and Brazil aren't so safe, but in Dubai almost never are news of delincuency, and in Sao Paulo for example, every day.


----------



## FAAN

And São Paulo don't have daily news about slavery and racism. Moreover, unlike Dubai, São Paulo has guaranteed human rights, for women, foreigners and the LGBT community. Also we don't have wars and humanitarian crises in countries that are practically neighbors. 

Undoubtedly, Dubai would be an incredible host city to the expo, but Sao Paulo should not be underestimated.


----------



## Frozt

We aren't talking about the neighbor countries, but i'm agreed with you in that.


----------



## city of the future

Brazil already has the world cup, so they will give Dubai the chance to stage this world event


----------



## DrGe

Sao Paulo is dangerous and ugly, I wish Dubai win


----------



## bozenBDJ

^ But Dubai is much hotter and less tolerant of women's rights, foreigners and the LGBT community. Oh and they (probably) rely only on the bid-money.


----------



## Hecter

FAAN said:


> Following your logic in thinking only in protests, Izmir would not have chances, since Turkey also had major protests this year :dunno:


 and how about Brazil...............


> *Brazil Rio and Sao Paulo teacher protests turn violent*


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-24439987


----------



## FAAN

Did you noticed that I used the word "also"?


----------



## caiocco

DrGe said:


> Sao Paulo is dangerous and ugly, I wish Dubai win


The city is too big for such generalization.


----------



## malegi

Dubai is the asian's elysion.

SP is a more important city and deserves to win (although we have already got World Cup and Olympics this decade).


----------



## Yako1

TanerErol said:


> If Dubai is not winning, then i am the president of the universe :nuts:
> 
> They will win, of course. They are the richest,most famous and most safe city. I bet the planet Jupiter for this.


Not the richest.. Abu Dhabi is richer.. they helped bail out Dubai during the economic downturn.. Thats one of the reasons, Dubai Renamed Burj Dubai to Burj Khalifa (Khalifa is the sheikh of Abu Dhabi)


----------



## Yako1

*Listen up guys....*

If you are attracted to members of the same sex, well, you might be banned from visiting/living in the UAE..

Found this article on line..

http://www.news.com.au/travel/world...nter-the-country/story-e6frfqc0-1226734737540

Ridiculous!

*
*


----------



## Frozt

Its quite logic that the people of Brazil want Sao Paulo to win. All the people who Support Sao Paulo in this forum are Brazilians.
If you are a truly skyscraper fan you will want Dubai to win, it will boost the money and they will be able to revive enormous projects like Dubailand, or the Waterfront. They have already anounced that if Dubai win, they will revive Palm Jebel Ali.


----------



## bozenBDJ

^ *I, 'BDJ also *support Sao Paulo.


----------



## Yako1

Frozt said:


> Its quite logic that the people of Brazil want Sao Paulo to win. All the people who Support Sao Paulo in this forum are Brazilians.
> If you are a truly skyscraper fan you will want Dubai to win, it will boost the money and they will be able to revive enormous projects like Dubailand, or the Waterfront. They have already anounced that if Dubai win, they will revive Palm Jebel Ali.


I think why more ppl support Dubai is that their skyscrapers are newer and shinier.. most of those tall buildings were only built in the past 10-15 years... prior to that, dubai had only few tall buildings and the palms were not yet built.


----------



## ekat99

Dubai is just a piece of land in a desert with a bunch of skyscrapers in it. It's boring and hot there. Ekaterinburg will win.
Just can't understand why people like dubai so much!


----------



## TanerErol




----------



## caiocco

Frozt said:


> Its quite logic that the people of Brazil want Sao Paulo to win. All the people who Support Sao Paulo in this forum are Brazilians.
> If you are a truly skyscraper fan you will want Dubai to win, it will boost the money and they will be able to revive enormous projects like Dubailand, or the Waterfront. They have already anounced that if Dubai win, they will revive Palm Jebel Ali.


No, many people here in Brazil will not support the Expo 2020, you really don't know what you're talking about. But they won't support because they believe that the government has other social priorities, without being able to realize the important social changes that Expo 2020 can do for Pirituba.

I don't care about Dubai skyscrapers, I live in São Paulo and I really know that skyscrapers are not everything if you have lack of proper infrastructure and strong social questions to be solved. Dubai has its own pride, for sure, but everytime we touch human matters here, people prefer to say that São Paulo is a dangerous city, that São Paulo is a ugly place and that we already have the FIFA World Cup, this is why I insist: we are forgetting really important aspects related the way that Dubai's society works in terms of equality and human rights.

The São Paulo's proposal is really nice. You should analyze more aspects before start to complain. Expo 2020 is not just about big skyscrapers and projects. Money may change this, unfortunately, what is unfair not only for Brazil.



Yako1 said:


> I think why more ppl support Dubai is that their skyscrapers are newer and shinier.. most of those tall buildings were only built in the past 10-15 years... prior to that, dubai had only few tall buildings and the palms were not yet built.





ekat99 said:


> Dubai is just a piece of land in a desert with a bunch of skyscrapers in it. It's boring and hot there. Ekaterinburg will win.
> Just can't understand why people like dubai so much!


I think people are seeing the Expo 2020 by the wrong aspect, this is why Dubai is winning the bid.


----------



## TanerErol




----------



## TanerErol

Dubai is more safe than any other city in the world.

You can throw 1000 Dollars on the street and forget your money.No one will steal it.


----------



## Gekadisc

ekat99 said:


> Dubai is just a piece of land in a desert with a bunch of skyscrapers in it. It's boring and hot there. Ekaterinburg will win.
> Just can't understand why people like dubai so much!


Ekaterinburg is just a piece of land in a forest with one or two skyscrapers in it. It's boring and hot in summer and cold in winter. Dubai will win.
Just can't understand why you like ekaterinburg so much!
I would not consider Ekaterinburg seriously. 
I'm for Dubai. It's a wonder that they they were able to build such a great city in an unfriendly desert for several decades


----------



## meds

Frozt said:


> :lol: Are you comparing Barcelona with Izmir? I have visited Barcelona many times, and it has always been a very famous city and much richer than Izmir.
> Even is in the top 10 of the most visited cities.
> In terms of security Turkey and Brazil aren't so safe, but in Dubai almost never are news of delincuency, and in Sao Paulo for example, every day.


Ugh, read again i'm not comparing. Its just the reality that with the right projects and management Barcelona became a much famous and rich city with the olympics, same can happen with Izmir too.


----------



## caiocco

TanerErol said:


> Dubai is more safe than any other city in the world.
> 
> You can throw 1000 Dollars on the street and forget your money.No one will steal it.


And why this is primordial for the Expo?

I can post videos too...


----------



## Nikonov_Ivan

Gekadisc said:


> Ekaterinburg is just a piece of land in a forest with one or two skyscrapers in it. It's boring and hot in summer and cold in winter. Dubai will win. Just can't understand why you like ekaterinburg so much! I would not consider Ekaterinburg seriously. I'm for Dubai. It's a wonder that they they were able to build such a great city in an unfriendly desert for several decades


+ 1.
P.s. I think, Dubai will win not only because of it's skyscrapers and landmarks, but also because it has great general idea( "connecting minds, creating future"), great infrastruction, amazing pavilion, really comfortable location( most people can reach it in just 8 hours!) and strong advertisement program.


----------



## Phantom of communism

Nikonov_Ivan said:


> comfortable location (most people can reach it in just 8 hours!)












USA - is not "most people".

UPD:


Phantom of communism said:


>


----------



## Nikonov_Ivan

^^ Did I say that USA is "most people"?


----------



## Gabriel900

Dubai is the only one that deserves it ... and it will win easily next to those candidates hehe


----------



## sept

My little compairison of the candidates:
Dubai has a lot of skyscapers in the midst of a desert, but almost no real urban perimeter blocks of 5-10 stories or more tall buildings. A phantom city. Beautiful skyline though.
SP has probably thousands of 20-30 story buildings, but relatively few buildings higher.
It is huge and I doubt if anything could ever chage the chaos of its internal structure. So fast growing a city was it. Certainly not a project as small and local (in compairison, of cause) as an expo. 
Ekaterinburg is much smaller, it has both skyscrapers (and/or 20-30 story highrise buildings) and perimeter blocks. It is more close to a typical european-type city than Dubai or SP.


----------



## sept

malegi said:


> SP needs it. SP need the money and the status the Expo can bring to a city.


SP needs more than what one expo could possibly ever bring. To make real progress, it needs 20 times more money to spend. The city is just tooo big.



> Sincerely, Dubai doesnt need this as SP does.


Agreed. It doesn't it at all. The city of Dubai already has too much money, so they are just trying to find something to spend their money on.


----------



## YusufAmir

Zaha Hadid Design for Expo in Izmir


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

YusufAmir said:


> Zaha Hadid Design for Expo in Izmir


Awesome!

Love Zaha


----------



## Face81

sept said:


> My little compairison of the candidates:
> Dubai has a lot of skyscapers in the midst of a desert, but almost no real urban perimeter blocks of 5-10 stories or more tall buildings. A phantom city. Beautiful skyline though.


What are you talking about? Dubai is a coastal city and there's plenty of urban density. Just depends where you look! :lol:


----------



## Alchemist89

There is no slavery in Dubai. Mistreatment exists just like in any other part of the world and improvements are constantly being made.

As for women's rights, women and men are treated equally.


----------



## BJK67

Maybe I am a bit biased because I am Turkish, but Izmir should get this one. Turkey deserves a big event and Izmir is the right city to organize it instead of Istanbul. If Istanbul was a candidate city I am sure almost everyone would 'vote' for Istanbul. But Turkey is not just about this city, it offers more. This could be a real boost for the city of Izmir to get in the same league like city's as Barcelona concerning development etc. In this case they should look at the city who needs it instead of the richest / biggest city.


----------



## Alchemist89

Here are the reasons Expo 2020 should be held in Dubai:

Forty years ago, Dubai was a very small city focused on basic trade. There were no roads except in a few places and people lived simple lives. Today, it has completely diversified its economy and oil contributes only two percent to the economy. Dubai isn't just about real estate and large shopping malls, but also aviation (DXB is one of the world's largest airport. Emirates is one of the world's leading airlines. Dubai Duty Free is one of the leading airport retailers in the world. Dubai World Central, when complete, will be the worlds largest airport). Dubai also has Dubai International Financial Center, which is ranked 25th in the world, and is undergoing expansion. The city is also home to Jebel Ali Port, one of the biggest ports in the world, which is also undergoing expansion, and is also home to Dubai Ports World, which operates 60 terminals around the world. Dubai Drydocks world is a shipyard which builds and repairs ships. It is the largest facility in the Middle East. In terms of ICT, Dubai has "Dubai Internet City", the Middle East's and North Africa's largest ICT hub. There is also DUBIOTECH, which is a biotechnology and research park and DSO, which is a technology park. The Dubai Diamond Exchange is one of the top three diamond centers in the world. 
Since the 70s, Dubai has demonstrated over and over that it can achieve what many thought was impossible given it's limited resources. Today Dubai and the UAE in general aspire to become a knowledge based economy by 2021. In my opinion, Expo 2020 should be held in Dubai.


----------



## Yako1

Frozt said:


> Right now, only a 6% of their money is from petrol. So, don't talk without knowing.
> And also, a city isn't better just for being old.



Yea, but the city started its growth in the 60s and 70s from oil.... and oh, after the financial crisis, oil rich neighbour Abu Dhabi help bail out Dubai


----------



## Yako1

A.U.S. arch. Student said:


> Most persons who discredit Dubai have never visited…please don't speak from Youtube videos…and news articles by journalist who also have never visited.



And you, buddy, have visited? And even if you have visited, you've probably been to all those nice touristy glittering places? have u lived there for a significant chunk of your life?


----------



## cilindr0

sao Paulo? What about this?








​
You know what is the meaning of this? This is hypocrisy! The half of the country is starving and the goverment waste their money into building luxury buildings and football stadiums...


----------



## Yako1

[email protected] said:


> Sorry. I can't visit Dubai, since my passport has an Israeli visa and UAE authorities do not allow people with Israeli visa to enter their country. So no Expo 2020 in Dubai for me.


Who says you cant? if you have a non-Israeli passport you can visit dubai... in any case, come 2020, you might have to apply for a new passport haha


----------



## Yako1

Alchemist89 said:


> Dubai has excellent woman rights and there is no slavery.


I wouldnt say excellent, but it does have fairly good rights compared to Saudi Arabia or Afghanistant..

As for slavery, it has modern day slavery


----------



## Yako1

cilindr0 said:


> sao Paulo? What about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> You know what is the meaning of this? This is hypocrisy! The half of the country is starving and the goverment waste their money into building luxury buildings and football stadiums...


Same can be said of Dubai and the UAE.. There are stateless people (known as Bidoon in Arabic), who were living there before the country was formed back in 1971. These people are denied UAE nationality and thus the benefits of it. They thus have social and financial difficulties and its only very recently that the UAE government has started taking some steps.. 

As for foreign workers, many companies usually take away their passports so that they can't run away.. and conditions in many labour camps are horrible, to say the least.. Unions are not allowed either, which means, these workers are left out on their own.. As I might have said before, there is no point aiming for new world bests, when you have among the worse human rights records..

Fine, the number of people in the UAE is not a lot, thats why you wont see sprawling slums like the picture above.. but if Brazil had fewer people, i'm sure things would be a lot better..


----------



## Vitoralbs

cilindr0 said:


> sao Paulo? What about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> You know what is the meaning of this? This is hypocrisy! The half of the country is starving and the goverment waste their money into building luxury buildings and football stadiums...


The slum is actually quite large , but is undergoing a process of urbanization within is as a city has a wide range of trade , has own newspaper , a radio station itself and a very famous orchestra filarmonica and offering free courses and vocational music for children and adolescents living in community Paraisópolis. With resources of municipal, state and federal levels , totaling approximately R $ 500 million , urbanization began in 2005 and is the third phase of construction , scheduled for completion by 2013 . The project includes construction of approximately two thousand housing units ( 839 have already been delivered ) and commercial boxes , eliminating risk , channeling of streams , implementation of networks of water and sewer, paving and drainage. The community also will benefit from the implementation of the Perimeter Avenue , central sorting garbage and Ecoponto , parks , music schools , sewage lift station . Have been delivered public facilities : Ambulatory Medical Care , Basic Health Unit , Centre for Psychosocial Support and Nursery .

There's a lot still to be done, but as you can see there are already several projects and some have already started

Projects: http://www.saopaulocalling.org/project/sao-paulo-paraisopolis
Site of the slum: http://paraisopolis.org/


----------



## Alchemist89

The video shown does not prove anything. Just because a small group are mistreated does not mean that all or even a majority of workers are mistreated. Would I say that the UK has modern day slavery? A person could go to any nation and find mistreatment somewhere. Slavery is illegal in Dubai. 

http://www.jrf.org.uk/publications/modern-slavery-united-kingdom 

Also, I've read an article from Khaleej Times that stated the following:

"The UAE scores 71.15 per cent on the International Human Rights Rank Indicator issued by the Switzerland-based Global Network for Rights and Development. BERN - The United Arab Emirates has emerged first among Arab countries, and *14th globally*, in terms of respect for human rights, scoring 71.15 percent on the International Human Rights Rank Indicator (IHRRI) issued Thursday by the Switzerland-based Global Network for Rights and Development (GNRD). Norway came first on GNRD’s human rights indicator achieving 90.22 percent while the United States came in the 20th position due to its responsibility for human rights outside its territory, way ahead of Syria which came in the 210th position."

Below is the website that shows the rankings of every country.

http://ihrri.com/contry.php


----------



## Frozt

Instead of talking about UAE's petrol, why we don't talk about Brazil's resources? They are deforesting the biggest forest in the world for money. And this money isn't for people, is for the government. The taxes are on the sky. This is what I call hypocrisy.


----------



## Alchemist89

The oil discovered was not much. Also, Abu Dhabi bought bonds and Dubai is going to repay it and is currently capable of repaying it. 



Yako1 said:


> Yea, but the city started its growth in the 60s and 70s from oil.... and oh, after the financial crisis, oil rich neighbour Abu Dhabi help bail out Dubai


----------



## Guest

Frozt said:


> Instead of talking about UAE's petrol, why we don't talk about Brazil's resources? They are deforesting the biggest forest in the world for money. And this money isn't for people, is for the government. The taxes are on the sky. This is what I call hypocrisy.


Don't say things that you don't know...

First of all, Amazon is more than 5000 km of São Paulo... One thing has nothing to do with the other...

Second, it is not our government who deforest Amazon... It is clandestine wood companies who invade the preservation areas, with a big arsenal of heavy guns, and do that

About the taxes... That i have to agree with you... It's a crime with the people


----------



## GunnerJacket

Maybe it's just me, and maybe I missed this argument some pages ago, but does anyone else think these events should be discontinued? 

Thanks to modern technology we can learn and sample various cultures at any time in ways previously unheard of. Recipes for sampling foreign cuisine, hear about different types of music and languages, study foreign politics and history... Put simply the need is not as great as it's been in the past.

As such, this event has become little more than a token excuse to redirect capital investment in the name of tourism, often under feeble pretenses and with plenty of opportunity for political graft. If I really wanted to tour Dubai or Sao Paulo then i'd much rather see those cities instead of some temporary ivory village with exhibits about 50 other places!


----------



## Gutovsky

Either way, the choice is (or should be...) objective and according to the criteria of the BIE. We are organizing several other events, and that should be a bonus point for proving we can do it. But it's true, we (as a third world developing nation) have been overlooked for so long, and we have two of the world's biggest cities, so we are trying to "show" ourselves off. Dubai doesn't need any of that, I think there could be an Expo'2020 and an Expo'2021, since there is no such rule of only biennal events. 

But, of course, I hope we win!


----------



## emrearas

want izmir to win... Turkey missed olympics and UEFA champ at 2020 and we dont want to pass with empty hands.
also more experienced than other candidates (+80 years old İnternational İzmir Fair) about Fair organisation and the idea of health is a real gem to dig and carve... like the theme of İzmir a lot.
even if u had billions of Gold r euros, when u dont have your health means nothing.

ah yea... nothng i SA before, but too much after and after these days  let BA or Mexico city get expo then, why always brazil


----------



## Guest

emrearas said:


> ah yea... nothng i SA before, but too much after and after these days  let BA or Mexico city get expo then, why always brazil


Mexico is not SA hahaha... XD See...thats the reason that i want people to come here... To know where Brazil are in the map at least... Hahahah

But i understand what you say...

I would support BA or other SA city if they had made a bid... But they don't... So...

Go Go São Paulo!! \o/


----------



## MichalHajek

*Here, for all the haters and all the lovers*

65888557

:cheers:


----------



## emrearas

MichalHajek said:


> 65888557
> 
> :cheers:


sorry but it looks like SIMCITY 5 & CITIES XL commercial.too much artificial....

why do not those cities attract me a lit. bit??? oops yes.. too much artificial.....


----------



## Gabriel900

Dubai might be artificial but at least its people are kind and loving ... other countries got the rudest people ever and no beautiful natural scenery can fix that ... anw I would say Dubai is smart ... it knows how to use its money to fix the country and make it awesome and I do believe other countries if they had a desert climate won't do what Dubai is achieving but they are lucky green comes for free to them.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_XGmaqUueM


----------



## Phantom of communism

^^
It can be told about any country

72233073


----------



## emrearas

Gabriel900 said:


> Dubai might be artificial but at least its people are kind and loving ... other countries got the rudest people ever and no beautiful natural scenery can fix that ... anw I would say Dubai is smart ... it knows how to use its money to fix the country and make it awesome and I do believe other countries if they had a desert climate won't do what Dubai is achieving but they are lucky green comes for free to them.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_XGmaqUueM


darling if i have BİLLİONS of USD in my pocket like your emirs, i can make middle earth real in my homeland living with elves dwarfs...etc . doesn't matter if u dig 5 trees on desert or not. although u r changing mother natures laws and balance at the same time. changing a desert into green fields may be good but all ecosystem lived there for thousands year is collapsing, like the palm trees on gulf..

money means everything if u can use it logically.. 

and yes im a kind but sarcastic person


----------



## Gabriel900

*Expo 2020: Dubai to spend Dh5 billion on transport network Project involves expansion of roads, train and bus transport systems*

*Published Tuesday, October 22, 2013*










Dubai will allocate Dhfive billion for the development of its road network to serve an expected influx of 25 million visitors to the Expo if the emirate wins a bid to host the prestigious world event, an official was quoted on Tuesday as saying.

The plan covers all means of transport including buses and trains besides mega projects to expand roads in various areas and set up direct links to Expo site, which will be built between Jebel Ali free zone and Dubai Trade Centre, said Matar Al Tayer, Chairman of the Dubai Roads and Transport Authority.

“TRA has earmarked Dhfive billion for road and transport development in case Dubai wins the bid to host Expo,” he told the Arabic language daily Al Khaleej.

He said the project covers many areas in the emirate, including Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed Road, the University City Street, roads leading to Expo area, and intersections on several streets besides setting up car parks and stops for buses and taxis.

“We believe that Dubai already has the infrastructure to cope with such a major event. All we need is some expansion and development of the existing facilities so they can handle 25 million people in six months,” he said.

He said Metro expansion projects would allow Dubai to cope with an expected increase in its population to nearly 3.1 million in 2020, around 4.1 million in 2025 and 6.1 million in 2030. “

The project in the long term involves the addition of 221 km to the present train road network and 69 new stations,” he said.

http://www.emirates247.com/expo-202...lion-on-transport-network-2013-10-22-1.525236


----------



## erbse

_*This thread is full of BS. Any moderating activity in here remaining?

I got kicked out of office, that's what you got...*_


----------



## Fabouninou

Dubai is city... Of course it's artificial...:lol:


----------



## FelixMadero

São Paulo <3


----------



## Puppetgeneral

I want to move to DUBAI!!!!!!!!

Oh wait, that might not be such a great idea right now but later should be great!

Everything in 21st century is shifting to Asia again!


----------



## Face81

*World Expo 2020: Dubai is ready to receive the world*

ByWam/Staff

PublishedTuesday, October 22, 2013











His Highness Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice-President and Prime Minister of the UAE and Ruler of Dubai, attended the first session of the seminar to discuss the 'Connecting Minds, Creating the Future' theme of World Expo 2020, which opened at Madinat Jumeirah in Dubai on Tuesday.

.........

Before the session, Sheikh Mohammed met with 250 representatives and international experts participating in the three day seminar, individually welcoming and greeting them, and wishing them success in their discussions for the theme of Expo 2020, in the event of winning the bid to host this renowned international event.

Sheikh Mohammed also wished for a pleasant stay in the UAE for all the guests, who represent 167 countries, and hoped that they would absorb the historical and contemporary landmarks of Dubai's heritage, as well as the culture of Emirati people.


.........



http://www.emirates247.com/news/gov...eady-to-receive-the-world-2013-10-22-1.525285


----------



## Isaaac

Gabriel900 said:


> Dubai might be artificial but at least its people are kind and loving ... other countries got the rudest people ever and no beautiful natural scenery can fix that ... anw I would say Dubai is smart ... it knows how to use its money to fix the country and make it awesome and I do believe other countries if they had a desert climate won't do what Dubai is achieving but they are lucky green comes for free to them.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_XGmaqUueM


Perhaps you should know a great percentage of the users of SSC are gays. Now, Dubai friendly? Certainly not for everyone, perhaps for you. 

A place where if a gay person engage in public any displays of afection, goes to jail and later is deported, is the last place I would consider "friendly", and LOTS of people in this forum too. So I'm not sure a place where this is the rule is a friendly place with "kind and loving" people.


----------



## Gabriel900

Isaaac said:


> Perhaps you should know a great percentage of the users of SSC are gays. Now, Dubai friendly? Certainly not for everyone, perhaps for you.
> 
> A place where if a gay person engage in public any displays of afection, goes to jail and later is deported, is the last place I would consider "friendly", and LOTS of people in this forum too. So I'm not sure a place where this is the rule is a friendly place with "kind and loving" people.


Well ur right on this one but who knows maybe if the city wins the expo that will push it to change its flawed laws to the better


----------



## Gabriel900

*Dubai’s Expo 2020 bid ‘modern and dynamic’*










DUBAI // Energy conservation, collaboration, mobility and providing drinking water for developing countries forms the heart of Dubai’s Expo 2020 bid, which experts have hailed as modern and dynamic.

The Theme Symposium this week for the 250 delegates of the Bureau International des Expositions (Bie) is the last in the series. The emirate is the final candidate to present its theme, “Connecting Minds, Building the Future”, after Russia’s Yekaterinburg, Brazil’s Sao Paulo and Turkey’s Izmir.

Experts said the city’s bid demonstrates universal appeal while offering practical solutions, and that staging a world fair will benefit Dubai and the UAE far beyond 2020.

“To my mind the Expo will be a great bonus along with Dubai’s momentum of development; this is because its infrastructure is geared not just for 2020 or for what happens in 2021 but far beyond,” said John Podaras, partner in consultancy firm Hotel Development Resources.

“Dubai and the UAE have a vision; the country immerses itself in a number of projects but it still remains an integrated and cohesive vision.

“An Expo always bring in focused demand so there will be demand for hotels, tourism, infrastructure. This is special because an Expo is over six months. The demand will extend to a year and beyond so it is really very significant.”

The use of public transport, including connectivity to the Metro that will ferry more than 75,000 people daily to the site and the planned use of some 750 ExpoRider zero-emission buses, were among the modern transit options showcased to Bie delegates this week.

The Roads and Transport Authority has said it will fast track a planned Dh5 billion Metro expansion if Dubai wins the final vote on November 27. The plan includes building an extension to the Red Line to take passengers from Jebel Ali to Al Maktoum International Airport near the proposed Expo site at Dubai World Central.

Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid, Vice President and Ruler of Dubai, recently announced plans to turn Dubai into a “smart city” with high-speed wireless internet available across the emirate.

Physical connectivity too is vital and Dubai’s second airport, Al Maktoum International, will open for passenger flights on Sunday with a capacity for up to 7 million passengers a year.

It first opened for cargo operations in June 2010.

The existing Dubai International Airport is already the world’s second busiest airport in terms of international passenger traffic and the third busiest for cargo.

The Expo site is also located near Jebel Ali Port, the largest container port between Rotterdam and Singapore.

The visiting Bie delegates also received information about the vital initiative Expo Live that aims to directly transform the lives of communities around the globe. An affordable high-quality solar lantern is part of the D Light project and Pure Home Water involves clay pots reinforced with a filtering technology for people in the developing world.

When choosing a host city, the 167 member countries consider feasibility and viability while scrutinising the theme, masterplan, site, projects, infrastructure, accommodation and transportation. Members also examine if the Expo is a national project fully supported by the government and citizens.

Abdulla Al Gurg, group general manager of the Easa Saleh Al Gurg Group, said the UAE’s bid ticks all the boxes.

“The promise of efficiency and competence to deliver an event that is world class offers Dubai the unique edge amongst competitors,” he said.

“Dubai has a ‘can excel’ attitude towards any campaign it commits to. With due respect to the other bidding cities, hosting a global expo also requires some existing world-class infrastructure and facilities, and it is on this score that Dubai is miles ahead of the competition, be it its airport, roads, hotels and numerous shopping destinations plus recreational facilities.”

The city’s growth as a tourist and business hub where millions of people from different countries and cultures coexist also puts it ahead, Mr Al Gurg said.

“The cosmopolitan nature of the emirate provides a great hospitality environment for visitors from across the world,” he said. “Dubai represents the essence of globalisation at work.”

http://www.thenational.ae/uae/tourism/dubais-expo-2020-bid-modern-and-dynamic


----------



## erbse

:yawn:


----------



## Andre Goth




----------



## Dubai_Boy

thanks mossad and Yuri


----------



## hqho1671

Dubai & Izmir are the safest than the others


----------



## [email protected]

hqho1671 said:


> Dubai & Izmir are the safest than the others


Based on....?


----------



## Gabriel900

Crime Index is an estimation of overall level of crime in a given city or a country. Crime Levels up to 50 are reasonable, and crime index levels more than 100 are too high.
Safety index is, on the other way, quite opposite of crime index. If the city has a high safety index, it is considered very safe.

Sao Paulo, Brazil --> crime index: *66.31* safety index:33.69
Dubai, United Arab Emirates --> crime index: *19.36* safety index: *80.64*
Izmir, Turkey --> crime index:*25.91* safety index: 74.09

http://www.numbeo.com/crime/rankings.jsp
http://www.numbeo.com/crime/indices_explained.jsp


----------



## Hed_Kandi

..


----------



## crusneto

São Paulo is a global city and gay friendly!


----------



## www.sercan.de

*Izmir Selects Zaha Hadid as World Expo 2020 Architect*

The 8,500 year old Turkish city of Izmir has announced Zaha Hadid as the architect for its World Expo 2020 bid. As home of the Asklepion, one of the world’s oldest hospitals whose history has played a major role in the evolution of healthcare, Izmir hopes claim the title as host of the New Routes to a Better World / Health for All themed fair over its competitors – São Paulo (Brazil), Yekaterinburg (Russia), Ayutthaya (Thailand) and Dubai (UAE).


If selected, Zaha Hadid will construct one of the largest urban recreation areas in Europe on a 276-hectare site in an Inciralti region lagoon. The environmentally and health conscious design will appear as if it is floating on top of the water with two large pedestrian ramps stretching out to either side welcoming visitors.

Once the fair concludes, the facility will be opened to the residents of Izmir as a public park.

The winning city is expected to be announced by Bureau International des Expositions (BIE) General Assembly in November.


http://www.archdaily.com/384078/zah...-design-2022-fifa-world-cup-stadium-in-qatar/


----------



## Hecter

> *Canada backs Dubai to win World Expo in 2020 *


http://www.arabianbusiness.com/canada-backs-dubai-win-world-expo-in-2020-525279.html


----------



## Face81

*Canada Backs Dubai’s Expo 2020 Bid*

Canada is the latest addition to Dubai’s growing list of supporters for its Expo bid. 

Canada announced its decision on Tuesday to support Dubai in its bid to host the Expo 2020. 

Dubai will be the first city in the Middle East to host a World Expo if it wins the bid. 

“Canada’s support for Dubai reflects our commitment to the dynamism, hope and future of emerging economies in the region and beyond,” said John Baird, Canada’s foreign affairs minister in a statement. 

“Dubai is best placed to bring together the most diverse group of peoples from around the world, to share ideas, aspirations, and concrete solutions for the future.”

Ed Fast, Canada’s minister of international trade, said that Canadian businesses are eager to strengthen their trade ties with the local market.


..........


http://gulfbusiness.com/2013/11/canada-backs-dubais-expo-bid/


----------



## Nikonov_Ivan

Now I am practically 90% sure that Dubai will win.


----------



## Hed_Kandi

As a Canadian, I find this endorsement rather embarrassing. The international community should know that the decisions of the upper echelons of government do not necessarily reflect the interests nor opinions of the masses - certainly not my own.


----------



## Edil Arda




----------



## Gabriel900

Lyon supports Dubai’s bid for Expo 2020

*The city of Lyon building on its long-standing relationship with Dubai, is supporting the Emirate in its bid for the Universal Expo 2020.*

http://www.traveldailymedia.com/199867/lyon-supports-dubais-bid-for-expo-2020/


----------



## Gabriel900

Even Celebrities are Supporting Dubai expo 2020 Bid

*Khloe Kardashian, LaToya Jackson,Tish Cyrus, Pamela Anderson and Lindsay Lohan
*



















Reality TV star Khloé Kardashian has backed Dubai to host the World Expo event in 2020.
The 29-year-old, who is the youngest of three famous Kardashian sisters, tweeted: "I back Dubai to win the World Expo bid in 2020 & support @HHShkMohd's vision with @DubaiExpo2020!"

The emirate’s Expo 2020 bid received an unexpected boost last night when the former Baywatch star, Pamela, Anderson posted a message of support on Twitter.
The actress tweeted to her 972,223 followers that Dubai should win the bid.

“I back Dubai to win the World Expo bid in 2020 & support @HHShkMohd’s vision @DubaiExpo2020,” she wrote.

Lindsay Lohan, posted a similar message on the social networking website.

“Help support Dubai to win the World Expo in 2020 & support @HHShkMohd’s vision @DubaiExpo2020,” she tweeted.

http://www.thenational.ae/uae/expo-...ake-to-twitter-to-support-dubai-expo-2020-bid
http://www.arabianbusiness.com/us-r...ubai-s-expo-2020-bid-525611.html#.UoORSfmmiGc


----------



## MichalHajek

:lol: ^^

OK, I fully support Dubai, but THIS KIND OF SUPPORT, I MEAN THIS PEOPLE INVOLVED… ITS EMBARRASSEMENT not only for Dubai, but for all others

:lol: :lol:


----------



## MichalHajek

AND TO STOP ALL THE BASHING ABOUT DUBAI THROWING MONEY ON CELEBRITIES LIKE THIS…

ITS THEIR OWN ACTION AND WILL, THEY SEEK ATTENTION THROUGH THEIR INVOLVEMENT, DUBAI IS RECENTLY THE NEW COOL DESTINATION IN HOLLYWOOD… ITS NOT AN OFFICIAL SUPPORT AS IN CASE OF MANY POLITICIANS AND NOBLE PERSONAS

:chill:


----------



## patrykus

Well no surprise there. If they show tits for cash then I guess they can very well show support for dubai too  Not that showing tits is anything bad.. If those are nice tits that is :troll:


----------



## Yako1

Hed_Kandi said:


> As a Canadian, I find this endorsement rather embarrassing. The international community should know that the decisions of the upper echelons of government do not necessarily reflect the interests nor opinions of the masses - certainly not my own.


Same can be said of the British PM last week.


----------



## Yako1

MichalHajek said:


> AND TO STOP ALL THE BASHING ABOUT DUBAI THROWING MONEY ON CELEBRITIES LIKE THIS…
> 
> ITS THEIR OWN ACTION AND WILL, THEY SEEK ATTENTION THROUGH THEIR INVOLVEMENT, DUBAI IS RECENTLY THE NEW COOL DESTINATION IN HOLLYWOOD… ITS NOT AN OFFICIAL SUPPORT AS IN CASE OF MANY POLITICIANS AND NOBLE PERSONAS
> 
> :chill:


Yup, correct.. I guess its the UAE's will to be a hypocrite too? you know, putting people in jail for 'drinking alcohol', for getting raped, et al.. and for favouring locals and rich people?


----------



## Yako1

Edil Arda said:


>


 
ahh.. turkey.. at the crossroads of east and west


----------



## Nikonov_Ivan

^^ Well, it will. It is really obvious...


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe

Kabul would have been nice...


----------



## ekat99

Yako1 said:


> http://gulfbusiness.com/2013/11/dubai-expo-2020-win-may-create-economic-bubble-survey/
> Hmmm.. okay, an article about a bubble just days before a decision is expected.. lets hope that Dubai does not get selected!


I hope that too.


----------



## BJK67

I've said this one time before but Izmir is the city who deserves and needs it. Turkey overall deserves an event like this. This could boost Izmir so much as a city I can't even describe it. Dubai will still develop even more even without the EXPO. 
But unfortunatly money talks these days so Dubai will get it.


----------



## Demisgr77

Why Dubai Expo? And so he developed. We must pay tribute to the Russian city of Yekaterinburg. It will boost our city, investments, projects, infrastructure, underground. People earn money.
Translated with the aid of Google.


----------



## merseyside

Our theme "new routes for a better world / health for all" is so strong and suitable for Expo 2020 and if we will get this event, the theme will be first theme about health in history of Expo.

I guess İzmir and Dubai will compete to get this event but I hope İzmir will win. Go İzmir!


----------



## Gabriel900

I really repect y'all and all candidate cities themes but sorry to tell you that you go no chance ... Dubai will get it :dance:


----------



## merseyside

You say that "money talks"


----------



## droneriot

I've been to the Expo 2000 in Hannover and it was quite possibly the most pointless event I have ever attended. If it happens in or near your city, don't waste your time on it.


----------



## arhimed2050

News of Future: November 27, Paris. General Session of the International Exhibitions Bureau. The Dubai city (UAE) won the right to host the World Expo 2020. *CONGRATULATIONS!*

Новости Будущего: 27 ноября, Париж. Генеральная сессия Международного бюро выставок. Дубай (ОАЭ) выиграл право принять Всемирную выставку ЭКСПО-2020. *ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!*﻿


----------



## Majed

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7jy8n35ff4

Dubai .... Dubai


----------



## stevesolar

Well - I am backing Dubai all the way!
Having said that - I actually live in Dubai - so would love to see the city grow and prosper between now and 2020!


----------



## Turkiiish

Izmir !


----------



## ekat99

stevesolar said:


> Well - I am backing Dubai all the way!
> Having said that - I actually live in Dubai - so would love to see the city grow and prosper between now and 2020!


It's already growing fast even without the EXPO.


----------



## Denjiro

2 days left..


----------



## pilot_66

Why Dubai expo? and so there are heaps of everything.
Yekaterinburg is really necessary. And so be it


----------



## LRenato

se Sp ganhar vai ter taanto recalque..em que diasera eleita a cidade...?

GOoo São Paulo UU


----------



## Gabriel900

*BMW supports Dubai EXPO 2020 bid*

http://www.ameinfo.com/blog/company...po-in-dubai/bmw-supports-dubai-expo-2020-bid/

Go Dubai


----------



## Fabouninou

When will they vote? At midnight?

I can't wait! Dubai all the way! :banana:


----------



## Yako1

ekat99 said:


> It's already growing fast even without the EXPO.


Not really.. during the GFC lots of problems surfaced.. many ppl went to - and still are in - jail. During times of trouble, the rich think they suffer, but infact, its really the underclass that sufers and bears the brunt!

Whatever growth has happened in Dubai, it's thanks to migrant workers, many of whom have died building those edifices and other infrastructure projects! The rulers and most of the locals are there just to enjoy the fruits of other's hardwork.


----------



## johnbgt

Lol bye bye São Paulo. Go dubai!


----------



## Northwood-3179

go Yekaterinburg!









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/egor-555/view/746826/


----------



## what?

Dubai won the first round with 47% of total votes. Brazil is out with the least votes. Gooooooooooooooooooooooo Dubai


----------



## Nubian_Warrior

So Dubai got it? I really wish Yekaterinburg to win it but seems to be difficult :nuts:


----------



## johnbgt

DUBAI!!!!!


----------



## emrearas

and the winner is










oh dubai why im not suprised ?


----------



## smussuw

^^ There are still two other rounds


----------



## merseyside

Kodumunun arapları. Çölde bitme yapay şehirlerine parayla rüşvetle organizasyon alıyorlar.


----------



## emrearas

“Money cannot buy health, but u would settle for a diamond-studded
wheelchair.” 

thats the theme of expo2020 race


----------



## Northwood-3179

c'mon guys. it's not over yet


----------



## emrearas

dubai will pay whatever it takes.... their rival gets 2022 worldcup and u may know or not but Doha and Dubai are in a cold war in arab world. trying to show them selves as Arab worlds centers and new Arabic Renaissance, what dey never realize is they are both simcities played with cheats


----------



## smussuw




----------



## what?

Dubai got the second round. Still first place. We soooooo got this


----------



## Fabouninou

Go Dubai!! :banana:


----------



## what?

Haters. Watch out. Dubai got this


----------



## smussuw




----------



## Turkiiish

Izmir :'(


----------



## Duboy

^^
Do not worry Turkiiish! We will keep this in the Middle East!


----------



## Duboy

Go Dubai!


----------



## Sakesin

*No Dubai!*


----------



## city of the future

Yako1 said:


> And lo, the bust shouldn't be too far either!
> 
> We look forward to another few years of Human Rights violations! Sigh, what have the voters done, seriously!
> 
> http://www.arabianbusiness.com/dubai-expo-2020-win-could-cause-boom-bust-fitch-528740.html


Stop trolling, I noticed you troll in the UAE section as well, Your too pissed your city didn't win. No city is perfect and Dubai has to be one of the better ones. Sore loser:lol::lol:


----------



## droneriot

Well, the thing is, with this win, Dubai will be more in the limelight of critics now and more people will talk about these issues. The same is happening in Qatar. I have hopes that the authorities in Dubai have a stronger will to address these concerns than Qatar, because let's be honest, most Qatar natives still have their minds in the 7th century.



P.S.: I asked for the thread title to be changed to "DUBAI | EXPO 2020".


----------



## Yako1

droneriot said:


> I don't think Yako1 is out of line mentioning the human rights issue in Dubai, but what place on Earth doesn't have problems to solve?


Thanks, Droneriot. But when you have a city/country planning to be the world's best, with many 'world's firsts' in this and that, then crap human rights laws are going to create big hole in that plan, isn't it?

As mentioned in your other post, I too do hope there will continue to be criticism and that the UAE will be held accountable for the way it treats ppl from poorer countries badly, doing anything it can to restrict publication of news or punish any criticism of the government.

Perhaps social media is the key? Or also having protests outside the embassies of different Gulf states, would help.


----------



## Yako1

city of the future said:


> Stop trolling, I noticed you troll in the UAE section as well, Your too pissed your city didn't win. No city is perfect and Dubai has to be one of the better ones. Sore loser:lol::lol:


No one said anything about being perfect anyway. Not really pissed though, 'cuz I (like many expats or foreign workers), in a way, Dubai today is a result of all our hard contributions. Just that the UAE government doesn't think that way unfortunately, their pride gets the better of them..

You don't know which is my city by the way and you don't even know me. As for 'sore loser', that title is for you


----------



## droneriot

Well, you shouldn't forget that in the Western World, most of our products are being produced in sweatshops in Southeast Asia, where conditions are not too dissimilar from the issues faced by workers in Dubai. The only difference is that in our case the issue isn't right in front of our noses but on the other side of the planets. I do think however we should remember that before we criticise other countries abusing cheap labour, because we basically do the same. I know, I do not know where you are from or if you actually are from the "Western World", but many Dubai critics do come from this area (Europe/North America) and conveniently forget our use of sweatshop labour for the things we like to buy when we get up on our high horses to judge conditions in places like Dubai.


----------



## smussuw

*UAE Expo 2020 win: Mad rush for free ice-cream at Baskin Robbins*



> The leading ice-cream specialty shop had announced free scopes to celebrate Dubai's win at the Expo2020 bid
> 
> By Sneha May Francis
> Published Thursday, November 28, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huge crowds were witnessed outside numerous Baskin Robbins outlets across Dubai.
> 
> The ice-cream speciality shop had announced free scopes of ice-cream for every customer between 1pm and 3pm to celebrate Dubai's win at the Expo2020 bid.
> 
> Residents quickly tweeted images and their experience after spotting the "ice-cream mob".
> 
> "I heard a commotion thinking it was an accident but when I looked across the road, kids were running towards BR for their free ice-cream," informed resident Natasha D'Souza.
> 
> "That's when I took a pic and tweeted it, my mentions are filled with awe of the crowd of people for their free ice cream."
> 
> "Right now finding an empty Baskin Robins is like finding water on Mars. Sigh,” tweeted another resident.
> 
> http://www.emirates247.com/business...e-cream-at-baskin-robbins-2013-11-28-1.529606


----------



## Yako1

droneriot said:


> Well, you shouldn't forget that in the Western World, most of our products are being produced in sweatshops in Southeast Asia, where conditions are not too dissimilar from the issues faced by workers in Dubai. The only difference is that in our case the issue isn't right in front of our noses but on the other side of the planets. I do think however we should remember that before we criticise other countries abusing cheap labour, because we basically do the same. I know, I do not know where you are from or if you actually are from the "Western World", but many Dubai critics do come from this area (Europe/North America) and conveniently forget our use of sweatshop labour for the things we like to buy when we get up on our high horses to judge conditions in places like Dubai.


Sorry Droneriot, post # 847 was not directed at you. 

Anyway, there has been changes. Atleast the citizens/governments in Western countries do recognise, admit and attempt to fix the issue. Like for example, when that garment factory collapsed in Bangladesh, Australians were very critical of Australian companies (that use labour in Asian countries) and have presured the companies sign pacts.

There are many people who criticise Dubai in the East too, but many of them are living or are related to people living in the Gulf; They will not speak out, as they don't want to risk getting into trouble with the authorities there.

Right, I will leave it at that. Have a good evening.


----------



## Tom_Green

I will visit Dubai during the Expo as i have been in Shanghai during the Expo there 

Hope that the City will growth faster again


----------



## MFÖ

It was years ago clear Dubai will win.

So no suprise.

Good news for the Gulf States :cheers:

EXPO 2020 Dubai
Qatar 2022 FIFA World Cup


----------



## MFÖ




----------



## Jim856796

Now that Dubai has won the hosting rights for the 2020 Universal Exposition, the site for the expo will be located on a 438-hectare site next to the Al Maktoum International Airport. I heard it's supposed to be at the site of the Dubai Trade Center Jebel Ali.


----------



## paradise at Tagus

*Dubai chosen for World Expo 2020 with HOK-led master plan*




































































http://www.bustler.net/index.php/article/dubai_chosen_for_world_expo_2020_with_hok-led_master_plan/

Congratulations! 
:applause:


----------



## cilindr0

Nice masterplan, however I think that its location is a little bit odd. I think it would be in the middle of nowhere... having so much empty space on the city looks weird for me. Maybe it would have been better to use one of the palms build but not used for this project, to make this expo really an unforgettable point on the history.


----------



## Yako1

cilindr0 said:


> Nice masterplan, however I think that its location is a little bit odd. I think it would be in the middle of nowhere... having so much empty space on the city looks weird for me. Maybe it would have been better to use one of the palms build but not used for this project, to make this expo really an unforgettable point on the history.


The palm is full.. there are houses and the atlantis hotel built on it already.. do have a look at the satellite view on google maps.


----------



## cilindr0

Yako1 said:


> The palm is full.. there are houses and the atlantis hotel built on it already.. do have a look at the satellite view on google maps.


I was not talking about Palm Jumeirah...


----------



## bozenBDJ

Alright Dubai won the bid then, guess i don't to the Dubai EXPO hno: .


----------



## brainsound

*EXPO Jobs*

Does anybody know if this is the official/serious site to apply for an EXPO-Job?
Thanks a lot for your answer! :cheers:

http://expo2020fans.com/jobs/vacancies


----------



## b.alotaby

paradise at Tagus said:


> *Dubai chosen for World Expo 2020 with HOK-led master plan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bustler.net/index.php/article/dubai_chosen_for_world_expo_2020_with_hok-led_master_plan/
> 
> Congratulations!
> :applause:


Simply breathtaking  :nuts:


----------



## Bredanaar

awesome pics


----------



## el palmesano

where will be it located??


----------



## Hecter

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/duba...t-of-expo-2020-awareness-campaign-584040.html



> Dubai unveils 21 sculptures as part of Expo 2020 awareness campaign


----------



## Hecter

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=A1qF0-m_wc0


----------



## [email protected]

^^
Oh... no Israelis... what a shocker!


----------



## Gwellbeing

Innovations envisioned for Expo2020 Dubai at the World Islands for a more sustainable future ﻿


----------



## gevorika78

Construction has started


----------



## thewolf434

http://www.albayan.ae/supplements/expo2020/2015-11-26-1.2514625


----------



## Emarati2009

*Global architects to design Dubai Expo 2020 theme pavilions*



> Dubai has announced winners of the three theme pavilions of Expo 2020.
> 
> Sheikh Ahmed Bin Saeed Al Maktoum, Chairman of the Expo Higher Committee and Chairman of Dubai Airports and Emirates Airline, in partnership with Emaar Properties, revealed the winners of one of the world’s most prestigious architectural competitions to design the theme pavilions for Expo 2020.
> 
> Thirteen of the world’s leading architectural firms took part in a global competition, launched in July 2015 by Emaar on behalf of Expo 2020.
> 
> The competition sought to identify the designs for the three theme pavilions of Opportunity, Mobility and Sustainability, under the Expo’s 2020 theme of Connecting Minds, Creating the Future. Pavilions and their iconic architecture are central to World Expos, and the three pavilions will be centrepieces that showcase the latest ideas, innovations and developments whilst providing the visitors with an immersive and memorable experience.
> 
> Sheikh Ahmed Bin Saeed Al Maktoum, congratulated the winners.
> 
> “The competition attracted a truly stellar line up of architectural firms that each put forward designs that impressed all those involved in the selection process. After careful study and consideration, three designs stood out, amidst tough competition, as great future structures that will mark our Expo as exceptional.”
> 
> A key criterion for the competition was ensuring that the designs not only embodied one of Expo’s core themes, but also had the flexibility and longevity to live on as landmarks and functional structures after the Expo is complete in 2021.
> 
> Bjarke Ingels Group
> 
> The winning design for the Opportunity Pavilion was submitted by BIG (Bjarke Ingels Group), a group of architects, designers, builders and thinkers based in Copenhagen and New York. Their design philosophy reflects a belief that contemporary urban life is a result of the confluence of cultural exchange, global economic trends and communication technologies. BIG are known for its innovative approach to architecture and are currently working on the design of a new headquarters for Google.
> 
> 
> Foster + Partners
> 
> Foster + Partners, the internationally renowned practice, based in London, submitted the winning proposal for the Mobility Pavilion. Their design drew on nearly four decades of pioneering designs including Dubai’s The Index building, and the master plan for Masdar City.
> 
> Grimshaw Architects
> 
> The winning design for the Sustainability Pavilion, which will become a long term ‘cluster’ centre promoting innovative technologies, was submitted by Grimshaw Architects. The firm designed the Eden project in Cornwall, UK, and is a leader in the field of sustainable architecture.
> 
> The three pavilions will form centrepieces of the two square kilometre Expo site, surrounding the central Al Wasl meeting plaza, the figurative and literal heart of Expo 2020.
> 
> “Expo 2020 will be a festival of human ingenuity. We hope that the nations and organisations that take part in Expo, and the millions who visit, will explore the power of connections across the spheres of Opportunity, Mobility and Sustainability”, said Sheikh Ahmed Bin Saeed Al Maktoum.
> 
> “Our theme pavilions will play a central role in bringing this to life,” he added.
> 
> Mohamed Alabbar, Expo Higher Committee member and Chairman of Emaar Properties, said: “The winning theme pavilion designs further build on the UAE and Dubai’s proven record in iconic architectural design, particularly when considering their long-term functionality, sustainability and contribution to Expo 2020’s legacy and Dubai’s long-term development.”


http://www.emirates247.com/business...expo-2020-theme-pavilions-2016-03-13-1.624019


----------



## ramakrishna1984

It's really one of the best exhibition in the world.A total of 13 firms participated in the competition, which was organised by Emaar Properties in July 2015 for Expo 2020.


----------



## Whisky Peak

First International Planning Meeting:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXqol_AXKVY

They changed the masterplan:


----------



## Whisky Peak

Video about the new masterplan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IoRxjJAIg78


----------



## towerpower123

This place looks like it will be a Cyperpunk paradise! I think I am going to have to get plane tickets and go there!


----------



## Whisky Peak




----------



## Whisky Peak




----------



## Whisky Peak




----------



## WhiteGerbera

Grimshaw's Sustainability Pavilion. Video retrieved from Vimeo (posted Sept 2016). 

https://vimeo.com/181780513


----------



## Whisky Peak

Grimshaw's Sustainability Pavilion
http://www.arch2o.com/dubai-expo-2020-sustainability-pavilion-grimshaw-architects/


----------



## Whisky Peak

switzerland pavillion:
http://www.aargauerzeitung.ch/schwe...avillon-fuer-die-expo-2020-in-dubai-130942119


----------



## Whisky Peak

construction site:
http://www.thenational.ae/business/...ontracts-to-support-dubais-growth-this-year#1


----------



## droneriot

Really wish there was a landmark structure like the Men in Black UFOs in New York.

Everything announced so far is boring.


----------



## Whisky Peak

http://www.dubaimetro.eu/al-futtaim-carillion-build-theme-districts-within-expo-2020-dubai-site/


----------



## Whisky Peak

artistic rendition of Expo 2020 Dubai site:























































source: http://dubaiofw.com/sheikh-mohammed-visits-expo-2020-site/


----------



## Whisky Peak

new video of the site shared on youtube:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2JBHuWpkdc

some shots:

the whole site - "opportunity-district" in the front / "substantially-district" on the left: 









the centre "Al Wasl Plaza":









"mobility-district":









"mobility-district":









highway-access /parking and entrance area:









new metro-route "2020":


----------



## Whisky Peak

masterplan for the expo-site once it concludes:




























source: http://www.arabianbusiness.com/interviews/politics/378178-revealed-expo-2020s-legacy-plans


----------



## fuckencio

this is so disgusting


----------



## 8166UY

I like it. The dome has some 20's futuristic vibe to it.


----------



## Whisky Peak

*Leaders UAE 2017: Expo 2020 Dubai construction update*

Ahmed Al Khatib, vice president of real estate and delivery at Expo 2020 Dubai, tells delegates how construction works for the universal exposition are progressing, and outlines how he and his colleagues are working to realise the emirate’s ambitious vision...

[...]

Al Khatib also touched on the finer details of Al Wasl Plaza, *the 150m-wide, 69m-tall* domed trellis of which will act as Expo 2020’s centrepiece. Designed by Chicago-based Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill Architecture, Al Wasl Plaza’s dome will act as a gigantic 360° projection screen, and feature “top-class” audio-visual (AV) systems.

[...]

“We are ahead of schedule in some areas and, in other areas, we are on schedule,” he explained. “Currently, we have approximately *8,000 workers* on site.

“From a timeline perspective, we started the early works back in 2015, [and they completed] in 2016. We have moved approximately 5,000,000m3 of sand. Just to give [some perspective,] Dubai Water Canal [required the excavation of] 3,000,000m3, so we’ve moved almost double that quantity.

*“By the end of this year, we’ll have 100% detailed designs for all [components].” *

Al Khatib told delegates that Expo 2020’s site infrastructure works, which commenced in 2016, are progressing “very well”, and that they are due to complete by the end of next year.

full article:
http://www.constructionweekonline.c...uae-2017-expo-2020-dubai-construction-update/


----------



## ahehe_96

great project really looking forward to see it...


----------



## gdipasqu

any pics available ?


----------



## Whisky Peak

Pics from a video from 12-2017: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCUbRZbd-Zc


----------



## Whisky Peak

the centre "Al Wasl"



















Route 2020 and entrance










mobilitiy pavillion










sustainability pavillion










source: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_eOKzayYRw


----------



## Whisky Peak

*Dubai’s Route 2020 metro project on track for completion in 2019 – RTA*










So far, 50 per cent of the main tunneling works of the project has been completed
Expo 2020

Dubai’s Roads and Transport Authority (RTA) has announced that work is progressing on track on its Route 2020 metro expansion project with overall completion on track for 2019.

So far, 50 per cent of the main tunneling works of the project has been completed, while the construction of stations is now between 4 to 42 per cent complete.

The first of the new metro carriages are expected to arrive in July this year. Construction works in viaducts are expected to be completed in November 2018 and all rail works are anticipated to be ready in July 2019, the RTA stated.

Also read: Video: Dubai’s Route 2020 metro extension takes shape

The authority awarded a Dhs10.6bn ($2.88bn) contract for project to the Expolink Consortium led by France’s Alstom in June 2016.

When completed, the 15km route will link the Nakheel Harbour and Tower station on the metro’s Red Line to the Expo 2020 site, passing through areas including Discovery Gardens, Furjan, Jumeirah Golf Estates and Dubai Investment Park.

Around 3.2km of track between Discovery Gardens and Green Community will be underground, with the remaining 11.8km overground.

Of the seven stations, three will be elevated and two underground. The line will be served by 15 trains.

Read: Dubai’s RTA awards $2.9bn Route 2020 metro expansion contract

The tunneling works started last October. The giant Tunnel Boring Machine, known as ‘Al Wugeisha Expo 2020,’ commenced tunnel drilling works at Al Furjan, passed across the Discovery Gardens and reached the underground station nearby Jumeirah Golf Estates, last February.

It will continue tunneling works up to the Dubai Investment Park, and all tunnel-related works are scheduled for completion in December this year, a statement said.

Al Wugeisha can crush stones and penetrate through sandy layers or any soil components encountered during the drilling process. It has a huge metal gear supported by an automated tail. At the front, it has a cutting wheel with a cavity the shape of which varies according to the type of drilling and soil layers. The single concrete ring has six to seven molds, each ring measures about 1.5m in diameter.

Meanwhile the architectural, constructional and electromechanical designs are being developed for the Expo station and the Nakheel Harbour and Tower station.

The completion rate has reached 42 per cent at the underground station at Jumeirah Golf Estates; 8 per cent at the underground station at DIP; 14 per cent in the elevated station at Al Furjan; 12 per cent in the elevated station at the Discovery Gardens; 7 per cent in Expo station, and 3 per cent at the Nakheel Harbour and Tower station.

The RTA also confirmed that the deep foundations of Nakheel Harbour and Tower station are now 50 per cent done. The footbridge linking the station and the Park-N-Ride Terminal has been removed to start construction works in the new station.

The project contractor has completed construction works in the deep foundations and pillars at the Gardens area.

Work has also started in casting reinforced concrete for the foundations of the main building of Expo station.

Meanwhile, about 60 of viaduct segments have been installed in various parts of the project.

The RTA plans to start the test-run of the metro in February 2020.

source: http://gulfbusiness.com/dubais-route-2020-metro-project-track-completion-2019-rta/


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*CAMPUS GERMANY - Germany's pavilion at Expo 2020 Dubai*


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Switzerland's pavilion at Expo 2020 Dubai*


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Czech Republic*


----------



## DiogoBaptista




----------



## DiogoBaptista

*Austria*


----------



## DiogoBaptista




----------



## Dubai_Boy

oh wow ! loving the Austrian avenue so far 

also, thanks for the last update, I honestly didn't expect it to be this far along , but then again, if they plan on hosting this event I guess it should be this far along


----------



## Raine

The winning design for the *Polish pavilion* at Expo 2020 by WXCA 












> The winning entry by Warsaw architectural studio WXCA was chosen from 30 entries for its close attention to the theme of mobility – one of three themes for the world fair, along with opportunity and sustainability.
> Sitting across a plot of 2,000 square metres, the structure will be made from wooden boxes that look like shipping containers. They will be surrounded by steel rods holding thousands of paper birds, which from a distance blur the lines of the building.
> *“The theme is the migration of birds because around half or three quarters of the birds that are found in the Arab world are born and nest in Poland and seasonally migrate.*
> “The design combines the idea of nature and technology, and we have a very strong aviation business down in the south of Poland, so anything that is related to birds is good.”


----------



## DiogoBaptista

*POLAND* | *Polish Pavilion*



































SOURCE: http://www.wxca.pl/aktualnosci/i-nagroda-w-konkursie-na-polski-pawilon-na-expo2020-w-dubaju/


----------



## Quicksilver

rgarrison said:


> Lol. In the "Sustainable" Pavilion are they going to show how building massive paved parking lots like the ones right next to the dam expo are super bad for the environment?


Packing packed with 5-6L 4X4s.


----------



## Braudian88

The official proposal for the Mexican pavilion has already been presented?


----------



## Eroha




----------



## Eroha

*Dubai Expo 2020 ‘closely monitoring’ coronavirus situation.*

Organisers say they are hopeful that global efforts will succeed in managing the virus.

Dubai Expo 2020 organisers are closely monitoring the coronavirus situation and are hopeful that it will be under control by the time the event begins.

The six-month long expo starts on October 20, 2020 and runs until April 10, 2021. The first expo to be held in the MENASA region, it will include pavilions from 192 nations, with up to 25 million visits expected during the show.

“The safety and well-being of everyone visiting Expo 2020 Dubai is of paramount importance to us, and we’re working closely with the UAE’s ministry of Health and Prevention to apply the guidance that they have provided,” an Expo 2020 spokesperson said.

“Expo does not open until October this year, and we will continue to follow the situation closely. We are hopeful that global efforts will succeed in managing the virus.”

Several events have so far been cancelled or postponed over fears of the coronavirus, which is continuing to spread across the world.

Locally, the Dubai International Boat Show, Dubai Lynx as well as Dubai’s Gov Games 2020 have been postponed, while the last leg of the UAE Tour cycling competition was cancelled after two members of the Italian technical team tested positive for the virus.

Globally, discussions are also reportedly underway about whether to continue with the Tokyo 2020 Olympics, scheduled to begin in late July.

According to some reports, organisers are even mulling the possibility of holding it behind closed doors and broadcasting it live on TV.

While the World Health Organisation has not yet declared the outbreak a ‘pandemic’, the death toll from the virus has crossed 4,900, while the number of cases stands at more than 134,000 (updated figures as of March 13).

“It’s not either/or,” said WHO director Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus. “We must focus on containment while doing everything we can to prepare for a potential pandemic.”

*https://gulfbusiness.com/dubai-expo-2020-closely-monitoring-coronavirus-situation/*


----------



## The-Real-Link

Last I thought, it's not to show how the *event* is sustainable, but the lessons overall on how to develop, build, and integrate more sustainable solutions for the future, past the event. Of course huge paved parking lots are bad but for now, that is the solution to parking in most areas of the world (or deck garages).


----------



## Eroha

@DalianG.M. said:


> The official proposal for the Mexican pavilion has already been presented?


----------



## Eroha

*An important update from Expo 2020 Dubai.*


*A message from Expo 2020 Dubai*​​*Expo 2020 Dubai and the continued impact of COVID-19*
We continue to face a global situation that is both fast moving and unpredictable.
Over the last several weeks, we have been working hard, both internally and in consultation with key UAE and international stakeholders, to review the ongoing impact of COVID-19 on our plans and preparations for Expo 2020 Dubai.
These are extraordinary times and we, in common with our other stakeholders, expect to experience many challenges over the months to come.
We remain firm in our collective aim to deliver an Expo that is true to its time and to our shared, urgent priorities. But it is clear that this is not the right time.
While everyone involved in Expo 2020 Dubai remains firmly committed, many countries have been significantly impacted by COVID-19 and they have expressed a need to postpone Expo’s opening by one year, while they focus on overcoming this challenge.
In a spirit of solidarity and unity, we support the proposal to explore a one-year postponement made by the Steering Committee meeting. We will follow the Bureau International des Expositions (BIE) processes on making the decision to delay Expo 2020 Dubai. The BIE will now work with its Member States and Expo 2020 Dubai to establish a change in dates.
A final decision on postponement can only be made by the BIE's General Assembly. Article 28 of the BIE Convention stipulates that a change of dates requires a two-thirds majority vote from the BIE Member States.
We have always aimed to host a World Expo that inspires people by showcasing the best examples of collaboration, innovation and cooperation from around the world. We believe that now, more than ever, humanity needs to come together to remember what unites us.
That remains the shared ambition of all of us involved in this Expo. This is not a cancellation, but we must also play our part in keeping everybody involved healthy and well.
Stay home. Stay safe.
And we will share further updates with you when we are able to.
*Visit expo2020dubai.com/en/expo-covid-19 to learn more.*​


----------



## rsepsot

I had planned to visit the Middle East by the end of the year. Dubai, Abu Dhabi, Doha, Amman and Beirut, including the Expo and NYE in Dubai. Everything is on hold as the future is pretty uncertain at the moment.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

https://www.linkedin.com/company/santiago-calatrava-llc/


----------



## hkskyline

BIE officially approves new Expo 2020 Dubai dates


The General Assembly of the Bureau International des Expositions (BIE) has officially approved the one-year postponement of Expo 2020 Dubai.As a result, th..



www.khaleejtimes.com


----------



## Big_daddy

OUALALOU + CHOI Reveals Images of the Morocco Pavilion for Expo 2020 Dubai


OUALALOU + CHOI has designed the Morocco Pavilion at the 2020 Expo in Dubai, showcasing traditional Moroccan design and construction techniques.




www.archdaily.com


----------



## corbusierian

Eroha said:


>


It seems to be a proposal or competition submission instead of the final design.


----------



## blacktrojan3921

I think in the end the postponement of the expo might be a blessing for the organizers; since it will give them more ample time to finish what they need to finish and allow them to not rush to meet the deadline.


----------



## hkskyline

* What the Emirates is doing to ensure a great Expo 2020 (in 2021) *
The National _Excerpt_
August 22, 2020

One of the most powerful lessons learnt from Covid-19 has been that we are stronger and more effective when we work together. This much has been apparent by people, communities and governments who have united in the fight against the pandemic.

The UAE has been at the forefront of this response, distributing more than 1,200 tonnes of medical aid to 107 countries, and supporting more than 1.2 million frontline healthcare workers. This has demonstrated the country's humanitarianism, co-operation and commitment to create a better future.

It is this vision and ‘can-do’ spirit that Expo 2020 Dubai seeks to emulate when it opens on the new confirmed date of October 1, 2021.

The decision to postpone our World Expo was necessary to allow participants to tackle the virus in their countries.

As part of a global community, we have shown ingenuity, understanding and compassion, as well as a desire and demand for change. Expo 2020 will seize that spirit and bring together more than 190 countries and some of the world’s brightest minds to tackle challenges that face us all.

More : What the Emirates is doing to ensure a great Expo 2020 (in 2021)


----------



## DiogoBaptista

__
http://instagr.am/p/CF1uB2KJmUv/


----------



## hkskyline

*Let the countdown recommence: Dubai prepares for Expo 2020*
CNN _Excerpt_
Oct 1, 2020

Organizers of Expo 2020 Dubai have said they are committed to the global event, exactly one year ahead of its opening.

The first world exposition to take place in the Middle East had been due to open this month in Dubai, the most populous city in the United Arab Emirates, but was delayed due to the Covid-19 pandemic.

New images of the Expo site, in the south of the city, show pavilions near completion and thoroughfares laid out ready to welcome what organizers had hoped would be up to 25 million visitors across the Expo's six-month duration. More than 190 countries are expected to be represented at the Expo, which is now set to take place between October 1, 2021 and March 31, 2022.

More : Let the countdown recommence: Dubai prepares for Expo 2020


----------



## DiogoBaptista

__
http://instagr.am/p/CF1-SIIHO_o/


----------



## IThomas

edit


----------



## IThomas

*Italy Pavilion - "Beauty connects People"*
Updates










*Italy clonates Michelangelo's David for Expo Dubai 2020.*
The replica will be visible at the Italian Pavilion.








After the New York Times, other international media organisations are telling the world about the recently-announced reproduction of David which will be the centrepiece at the Expo 2020 Dubai due to start on October first of next year. This time, it is the turn of the BBC which has dedicated a special article to the hi-tech replica of one of Michelangelo's masterpieces with a World-Service radio interview with Professor Grazia Tucci from the University of Florence.






David is a masterpiece of Renaissance sculpture created in marble between in 1501 and 1504 by the Italian artist Michelangelo Buonarroti. David is a 5.17-metre statue of the Biblical figure David, a favoured subject in the art of Florence.

The commission -at the start a religious commission destined to be placed atop one of the spurs of Florence's cathedral- was taken over by the Government of Florence once it was decided that the figure of David could well symbolize the virtue of good government and defense of the homeland. So, David was placed in a public square, outside the Palazzo Vecchio (the seat of the civic government in Florence), in the Piazza della Signoria, where it was unveiled on 8 September 1504. The statue was moved to the Galleria dell'Accademia in Florence, in 1873, and later replaced at the original location by a replica.

_A bit of Renaissance Florence_


----------



## Eroha




----------



## Eroha

*


http://instagr.am/p/CJVilANsWHL/
*


----------



## Eroha

*Kazakhstan, Qazaqstan Pavilion.








*


----------



## hkskyline

* Expo organisers prepare to hold Dubai event delayed by coronavirus * 
_Excerpt_
Jan 16, 2021

DUBAI (Reuters) - The organisers of Expo 2020 Dubai said on Saturday they are committed to hosting the event which was postponed for a year due to coronavirus, but are ready for all possible scenarios amid a new global wave of the pandemic.

The world’s fair, which had been due to run from October 2020 to April this year, was delayed last May after participating countries said they needed to focus on tackling the spread of infections.

“We are committed to hosting Expo in October 2021. We are following all the guidelines, all the international guidelines on how to deal with COVID, social distancing,” the event’s Chief Development and Delivery Officer Ahmed al-Khatib told reporters.

More : Expo organisers prepare to hold Dubai event delayed by coronavirus


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Ive been asked by my boss to attend this coming Thursday 😷


----------



## Eroha




----------



## IThomas

Updates *Italy Pavilion - "Beauty connects People"*

Italian Minister for Foreign Affairs and International Cooperation, Luigi Di Maio:


> This is the Italian Pavilion at Expo 2020 in Dubai. It will be completed soon, but as you can see it is starting to take shape. I know that these images will say very little to many of you, but it is right that you know what is behind this project, because it is something much deeper, which best sums up all the innovative capacity of our country system. They are not just shapes and colors, here there is a vision, there is the acumen, the intelligence and the far-sightedness of our companies to be able to look far, towards a new horizon that crosses the values of sustainability, digitization, technological and scientific innovation, according to a circular economy model.
> 
> The roof, made with the hulls of our ships. Paints, created from food waste. What we will propose will not be just a pavilion, but a new idea of Italy. It will be an attractive tool to make 'Made in Italy' known to everyone, our excellence, to bring new investors to Italy and relaunch our economy by following the vision of Sustainable Development that inspired the United Nations 2030 Agenda.
> 
> The participation theme chosen by Italy is "Beauty connects people". Beauty understood as an instrument of connection and innovation, as a vehicle of knowledge, expressed above all by the extraordinary digital reproduction of Michelangelo's David. Expo 2020 Dubai will start in October and will be the first major global event after the pandemic. There will be everything: our memory, but also our future. And this pavilion shows that we have all the strength to be able to rebuild it. W Italy!


----------



## IThomas

Updates* Italy Pavilion - "Beauty connects People"*


----------



## skytrax

They are displaying a naked statue in a muslim country?! 😳


----------



## Ecopolisia

Lol.. I call it "finally not only economically or urbanization reforming" value political progress and an indirect or direct break of superficial, irrational, non-21st century super traditional /ultra-nationalistic /conservative mentality-/lifestyle-restrictive, medieval age/or 19th-mid-20th century thinking, unfair, social-control-loving, inhumanely thinking AND ignorant ego taboos.. Just extremely slow, but always something at the of the day as well.. 🤷‍♂️😌👌🌈💎


----------



## Dubai_Boy

skytrax said:


> They are displaying a naked statue in a muslim country?! 😳


In this part of the world, people will just think the pubic hair is just the grape leafs and the dangly parts are the grapes


----------



## hkskyline

* Rogue variants and virus ‘vortexes’ keep Dubai Expo planners on edge*
CNBC _Excerpt_ 
May 5, 2021

Rogue virus variants, the global vaccine rollout and international travel restrictions are being closely monitored as Expo 2020 Dubai draws close.

The in-person mega event, likely the largest ever staged in the Arab world, has cost billions and taken more than a decade to plan. It’s now scheduled to go ahead on October 1, a year after it was postponed by the pandemic. 

“Here in the UAE, we are optimistic, but we are realistic and we are practical,” UAE Minister of State and Expo 2020 Dubai Director-General Reem Al Hashimy told CNBC on Tuesday.

“We’re hopeful in the next five months, we’re going to see a better and a stronger overall picture,” Al Hashimy said. “We may still end up with vortexes here and there that still remain difficult, but by and large, we’re hoping for more of a recovery.”

More cases of COVID-19 have been reported globally in the past two weeks than during the first six months of the pandemic, even as global vaccinations ramp up. India is grappling with a lethal third wave, and rogue variants of the virus - such as strains first detected in South Africa and the U.K - could still pose a significant risk. 

More : Rogue variants and virus 'vortexes' keep Dubai Expo planners on edge[/b]


----------



## IThomas

skytrax said:


> They are displaying a naked statue in a muslim country?! 😳


The thing was discussed in Italy. The Italian delegation, indeed, has "negotiated" with UAE authorities.

The Italian Pavilion is dived into two floors. Between the ground floor and the first floor in the atrium there is the 3D copy of the scultpure. A part, in practice the head and the chest, can be admired from the first floor. The rest, the immense and occurred legs and the other plastic forms visible on the ground floor. The p*nis and the butt, have been cleverly hidden by the slab that separates the two floors.

The overall effect will thus be a sort of "I see-I don't see you", a compromise in order not to create "embarrassments". 

The original "David" by Michelangelo Buonarroti (Florence, Galleria dell'Accademia).
*







*
Wildo Cagliani

David by Felix Garcia Vila








Piedmont Fossil


----------



## Shakeel

skytrax said:


> They are displaying a naked statue in a muslim country?!


Are you sure. Well nakedness is free flow in Jumeirah Beach.


----------



## IThomas

No more updates from other national pavilions?


----------



## IThomas

UPDATES

*The Italy Pavilion at Expo Dubai: 
for Time it’s one of the reasons to visit the city, while The National puts it among the top attractions.*


__
http://instagr.am/p/CTRdV3uLA3w/

***​


> At Expo Dubai 2020, Italy will promote, in collaboration with 70 institutional partners, 50 companies, 15 Regions and 30 universities, a vast program of multilateral forums and high-level dialogues that will analyze the most pressing challenges of humanity and they will look to the future by indicating solutions to generate growth, innovation and international collaboration. From climate to space, from urban development to the promotion of intercultural dialogue, up to the challenges of innovation and digitalisation in health, agriculture and the blue economy, the Program of multilateral forums will bring together around these crucial high-level policy-makers level, international experts, young students, representatives of the business world to highlight Italy's contribution to the development of new collaborative models on the major issues of the UN 2030 Agenda. Great space will be given to business planning through numerous in-depth and networking events aimed at promoting the spread of "Made with Italy" on a global scale, relaunching the attraction of foreign direct investments, tourist flows for the Regions and territories of Italy.
> 
> Italy will also be the absolute protagonist of the "Program for People & Planet", the program of high-level institutional initiatives promoted by Expo 2020 Dubai, co-organizing with Expo 2020 Dubai and the other participating countries multilateral initiatives dedicated to climate change and resilience of mountain ecosystems, Earth observation from space, new challenges for education and training, interreligious and intercultural dialogue, gender equality, the future of food and the most innovative processes applied to the supply chains agri-food. The first thematic week of Expo Dubai focuses on "Climate change and Biodiversity": at the Italian Pavilion the theme will be developed with many initiatives dedicated to Venice as a local laboratory and international model for combating the effects of climate change and promoting innovative processes of environmental transition, cultural and social innovation.


*An Oscar-winning director to talk about Italy*
The artistic and landscape beauties of the 15 participating Regions and the excellence of the know-how of the artisans and manufacturing companies that the world identifies with "Made in Italy" are celebrated by Oscar-winning director Gabriele Salvatores, with a project born from an idea of the Artistic Director of the Italian Pavilion, Davide Rampello: the film will be at the center of the exhibition path of the Italian Pavilion.

*The App of the Italian Pavilion*
The Italian Pavilion will have a specific App, created to guide the virtual and face-to-face visitor experience.

*Culture and entertainment*
The Italian Pavilion organized for the whole semester a series of events which will see some of the great names of music, theater, art and dance perform at Expo Dubai. These events were promoted and supported by the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, through the Italian Embassy and the Italian Cultural Institute in Abu Dhabi.









Expo Dubai: il Padiglione Italia svela programma, percorso e App - Economia - quotidiano.net


A un mese dal via si alza il sipario su eventi e contenuti. Il grande evento globale durerà fino al 31 marzo




www.quotidiano.net




​


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Dubai completes key Expo 2020 landscaping projects.







*

Dubai Municipality (DM) has announced the completion of several landscaping projects across all the roads and main intersections leading to the Expo 2020 Dubai site.


Completed at a cost of AED205 million ($56 million), these projects cover an area of over 2 million sq m and include the extension of Sheikh Mohamed bin Zayed Road, the Expo Street and Sheikh Zayed bin Hamdan Street in the direction of the Expo 2020 Dubai site.



More than 20,000 trees were used to form a green belt along the roadsides of the area, and over four million seedlings were planted around the roads leading to the venue. Approximately two million seedlings were also planted at the site of the mega event.


Director-General Dawoud Al Hajri said: "Dubai Municipality uses cutting-edge technologies and the vertical farming method to implement its landscaping projects across the city. Our plan is to expand our greenery drive to cover all the areas in Dubai including open spaces, roads and public parks."


"By expanding the green areas, we will be able to achieve the sustainability of the horticultural sector, improve air quality and boost the community’s mental and physical health," he noted.


The landscaping project by Dubai Municipality also covered key landmarks near the Expo 2020 Dubai site, including the entrance to Dubai Parks, at a total area of 177,123 square meters.


Steel landscaping works extended over an area of around 109,000 sq m. Additionally, the main irrigation lines were extended by 10.3km and sub-lines by 60.1km. A pumping station with a concrete tank for irrigation water was also constructed at a value of around AED40 million, stated the top official.


Al Hajri highlighted Dubai Municipality’s efforts to enhance the aesthetic appearance and beauty of the area leading to the Expo 2020 Dubai site, through implementing best practices in a way that lives up to the status of the mega international event.


"As part of the project, the Municipality extended 58 km of the main irrigation lines and 234 km of the sub-lines. Three main pumping stations and three concrete tanks were also established to store irrigation water. Planting around the exhibition site was carried out at a length of about 21 km," he added.


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom

Saudi Arabia pavilion: concept and recent pictures

















































 it looks as nice as the rendition,



































source: Gulf Today









twitter.com/KSAExpo2020


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Arabian_Gulf_Neom said:


> Saudi Arabia pavilion: concept and recent pictures


If the goal is to make you feel about to be crushed underneath a big, oppressive book, well, mission completed.


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom

Kyll.Ing. said:


> If the goal is to make you feel about to be crushed underneath a big, oppressive book, well, mission completed.


"*Everyone sees the world through their own experience*." ancient Arabic proverb
what happened to you in your small town in Norway? are you good? I really, REALLY, hope your personal life become free from oppression


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Arabian_Gulf_Neom said:


> what happened to you in your small town in Norway? are you good? I really, REALLY, hope your personal life become free from oppression


Sure is! Gonna go vote this week and everything. If I dislike my government, I'm free to criticize it. And if I want to call religious figures wacko nutjobs who made it all up, nobody is going to bat an eyelid over it.


----------

